# Ztelthys 100W HPS TV Cabinet Conversion (Pimped Out !!!)



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

This thread is for the build of my latest hobby/project, and in true "Stelthy-Style" I shall go to town with it, I hope to display a number of pictures of this build! and hope to gain the interests of RIU Members, & those whom I may have previously spoken with many moons ago !! Stay tuned this will be a fun thread, Pics coming soon !!    - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

This is my latest cab I plan to transforn  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is the story so far : I wanted a smaller Grow-box that I would be able to run in the height of Summer without the use of Air-Con, I knew instantly what I was looking for and was overjoyed when I stumbled across this quality little ol' TV Pine Cabinet, I've already started to mod the cab...but these are the only pics I have to-date. In this pic you can see I've cut a hole out of the main shelf ready to hold my 5L DWC Res. container.. I've also hung my usual utensils along the right hand side.. and I've almost installed 3 of the 4 4" ducting collers.. - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282826







This is how I have planed to have my "Air-In" vent, a 4" elbow and connector attached to a 4" Odor Soc (inverted) this will help keep it "Stealthy" with minimal clutter on the out-side  its not been fixed in place yet...but is on the list of things to do  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282837 







I'am going back to my roots and using a 5L container for my DWC Res - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282838 







This is more or less how the container will sit  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282839 







This is my 4" Bake-a-round Pyrex tube that I am in the throws of modding to become a suitable holder/reflector for my 100W HPS Lamp - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282847 







This will be roughly how the lighting will be set up  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282850 







I also bought a mini fan to keep it nice n breezy in there - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282853 







This is the tiny air-pump I have got for my 5L Res - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282863 







In this pic you can see the Res container sitting down through the shelf - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282864







I'am still planning on using the bottom drawer, but for now its just for storage  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282871 







Here is a mini GREEN lamp that I will be using for the night-light - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282872 







Originally I was going to use this 70W ballast that I salvaged from a crap project some time ago  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282875







But have settled with this 100W Ballast it should be perfect during those hot Summer Months  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 2282883








...Bringing me up-to-date, this is the really small 4" Carbon Filter I shall be using, there is still a fair bit of stuff I need to collect etc.. But you'll be relieved to hear I will be doing a weekly UPDATE  !! Most likely on a Monday, Still loads to come, Stay tuned - Ztelthy


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 6, 2012)

So are you a re-branded Stelthy lol  the image links don't work this page so I cannae see squat! XD


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2012)

the king of the stealth cab is back among us. 

what happened anyways? didn't even know you were gone, shows how much i use riu these days.......................


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 6, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> So are you a re-branded Stelthy lol  the image links don't work this page so I cannae see squat! XD


Hi dude yeah! ..I purposely sabotaged my old thread/s when the infamous 'Hack' occurred.. and couldn't re-use my name as 'stelthy  ' so I figured most people who know me will get the whole "Ztelthy  " name lol  

How do we upload pics now ?? RIU has changed a fair bit since I last logged in,, I'll try n add the pics again (ideally I want to display large pics not the stamp sized ones ??
Hopefully I'll add some pics we'll all be abe to see soon  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 6, 2012)

ghb said:


> the king of the stealth cab is back among us.
> 
> what happened anyways? didn't even know you were gone, shows how much i use riu these days.......................


I decided to leave RIU when that crazy HACK went down.. and pretty much destroyed my old threads, ID, and other crap... But it's been a while..I was bored and want to see whats new etc..at my fav forum  !! So any I've decided to do a new Summer Hobby Grow Cab to deal with times of excess heat. 

Pop by from time to time.. I have a vision this project will look awesome when done .....So fingers crossed - I'll crack on  - Ztelthy


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 6, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> I decided to leave RIU when that crazy HACK went down.. and pretty much destroyed my old threads, ID, and other crap... But it's been a while..I was bored and want to see whats new etc..at my fav forum  !! So any I've decided to do a new Summer Hobby Grow Cab to deal with times of excess heat.
> 
> Pop by from time to time.. I have a vision this project will look awesome when done .....So fingers crossed - I'll crack on  - Ztelthy


I figured from the tag in your sig and somehow the night-rider car said it all 

Don't know about large pics but stamps you do as usual... though I haven't posted pics in a while so it could have changed since then too  they seem to have tidied the site up a bit over the past few months... it's getting there XD

My super stealth project under the desk in the secret alcove, in my tiny library room is hitting heat issues in this warmth but the plants seem alright. After this grow in DWC (depending on how it goes) I'm upgrading my light setup to a 400w HPS ramping up the exhaust fan and venting outside via a carbon filter obviously! Already have a cool tube for the 250w that will fit a 400w too so I'm half way there.

What are the dimensions on your TV cab? might be close to mine and I has a bigger light lol, your next challenge should you choose to accept is to jam a 400w in there 

This is the latest one, Dimensions: 40cm Deep, 90cm High, 100cm Wide. Give or take a few cm's here and there!
(and there's a huge shiny new ScrOG screen in there)



Re-did the DWC's so there are 2 buckets linked with a common drain and it's going swimmingly.

EDIT: Sort out your other pics lol


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 6, 2012)

Are ya able to see this pic ?? - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 6, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> I figured from the tag in your sig and somehow the night-rider car said it all
> 
> Don't know about large pics but stamps you do as usual... though I haven't posted pics in a while so it could have changed since then too  they seem to have tidied the site up a bit over the past few months... it's getting there XD
> 
> ...


I'll go measure the TV in a sec and report back with the dimensions  - Ztelthy


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 6, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> I figured from the tag in your sig and somehow the night-rider car said it all
> 
> Don't know about large pics but stamps you do as usual... though I haven't posted pics in a while so it could have changed since then too  they seem to have tidied the site up a bit over the past few months... it's getting there XD
> 
> ...


The dimensions of this TV Cab are as follows :- 17" Deep X 35" High X 29" Wide (*43.2 cm Deep, X 89 cm High, X 74 cm Wide*) but the actual grow space is a little less @ (17"D X 22"H X 29"W) - (*43CM DEEP X 56CM HIGH X 74CM WIDE*)  Gotta have love for the SCROG Screen... I'll be putting one in this cab also!  .. I dunno if temps will allow a bigger lamp but we'll see  ..Never say never lol  

I hope you can see my pics now ?? - ZTELTHY


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 6, 2012)

I see all the pics. Looking good.


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent!  That's a relief.. Cheers Warlock1369   - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 6, 2012)

yup sorted now  looks good, you should work in centimeters! not far off mine then plus your not wasting height on the pot so it's about equal  can you not fit a bigger res in there... well you've drilled the hole but you could probably have got away with 2, 5 gals in there!

Anyhow, keep it up, I'll try and follow along!


----------



## doogey420 (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice, Yes! Very nice indeed!


----------



## Yodadawanker (Aug 6, 2012)

Going to be a slick set up only thing i can see is plant getting to large for the area.


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 7, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> yup sorted now  looks good, you should work in centimeters! not far off mine then plus your not wasting height on the pot so it's about equal  can you not fit a bigger res in there... well you've drilled the hole but you could probably have got away with 2, 5 gals in there!
> 
> Anyhow, keep it up, I'll try and follow along!


I've just edited my measurements and added the dimensions again in BOLD  I could easilly make room for a bigger res, but I've used one of these before and it'll be more than sufficient for my needs...atm  I may upgrade it later on down the line..but I just want a simple 5L Res to maintain for now  Trust me this will be great !!    - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 7, 2012)

doogey420 said:


> Very nice, Yes! Very nice indeed!



Cheers doogey420  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 7, 2012)

Yodadawanker said:


> Going to be a slick set up only thing i can see is plant getting to large for the area.


It sure will look slick..I'll see to it it does  lol.. The plant will be fine because I plan on using the SCROG & SUPERCROPING techniques  ...the plant will grow in Veg and TOPPED at approx 7" then will continue in Veg until a 1/4 of the screen is filled. Then I'll put her into Flower..the remaining 3/4 of the screen should allow plenty of room for 'the stretch' and if any of the 'Flowers' that get too tall then they will be super-cropped to stay in-line with the canopy level I allow. ..Should workout ok  Heck! if people can do PC Grows then I am sure this'll kick-ass in comparison   Stay Tuned !! - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 7, 2012)

Yodadawanker said:


> Going to be a slick set up only thing i can see is plant getting to large for the area.


Not a chance of the plant outgrowing  I've got 2 in a similar area! ScrOG = Awesome!



Ztelthy said:


> I've just edited my measurements and added the dimensions again in BOLD  I could easilly make room for a bigger res, but I've used one of these before and it'll be more than sufficient for my needs...atm  I may upgrade it later on down the line..but I just want a simple 5L Res to maintain for now  Trust me this will be great !!    - ZTELTHY


The cool tube will make it even better 'cause providing it works well (don't see why it wouldn't) the plants can pretty much touch it, they are a good investment!
Are you dishing your screen? you can get a lot more surface area and utilize the optimum light pattern.

Makes me feel better about my res' I've had people say the roots will outgrow my 12 litre buckets. Thanks for the cm's I can't visualize inches for some reason. And I do trust that it will be great lol I've seen your other grows!

Keep it up and I'll stop asking questions and just read for a bit 

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

I've just received my new 4" Systemair In-Line fan....despite being 4" its alot bigger than I thought it'd be, and alot bigger than the one I saw in B&Q a few Months ago..Nevermind I'am gunna make it fit  ...I have lost my F-ing camera though  ...I was gunna upload a couple of pics today......Hopefully I find the camera ready for my 'MONDAY UPDATE' .....so annoyed! t'was right next to my PC now its 'nowhere?!!'  ....Oh well, well anyhow the cabs starting to take shape ~ More pics coming soon (I hope) lol  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok  I found my camera and couldn't wait to go n add new pics  ...I'am sure I'll have loads more by Monday ready for my MONDAY UPDATE. Anyhow in this pic - You can see I have put my new 4" Systemair In-Line fan in place  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

I've also taken the opportunity to add 2 upward facing shelf-mounted large CPU fans So far I have just positioned them,but there's still loads to do before I screw everything in place  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

I've also mounted the in-line bathroom fan on the left....I was just gonna use 1 but have now decided I want one on either end of the DIY Cool-Tube for maximum air-flow in this lighting setup  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

The 2X 100W HPS Lamps just came    ...I dunno which is the better of the 2 lamps yet, but I'll look into it...unless anyone knows ??  lol.. - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

I am glad I chose to go with the 100W HPS Ballast, these 100W lamps have an "E-40" base and fill me with reassurance as opposed to the inferior 70W badboys  lol.. A bit later on down the line I may add the 70W lamp & ballast to the setup so I can run both the 100W HPS & the 70W MH in the same DIY Cool-Tube (170W) - and achieve a nice low Watt dual spectrum...But for now I'll stick with the 100's  the 70 Watt'ers do look very small in comparison though lol - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's how the 100W HPS Lamp looks inside the 4" Bake-a-round tube, I like that it sits central, I may try n find some slimmer fitting clamps to expose more glass so as to allow more light to escape and focus on the vegetation below  apart from that though, given the time I've had...I think this project is coming along well!? - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

Next I need to make a Mogule fixture to hold the lamp in place and get it wired in  wish me luck  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 9, 2012)

Get socket get some plumbers tape it's a metal strip thats in a rool will cost u like 2 bucks home dpot or blows and put the ends in the clamp that holds the tu lube up that's what I did


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

Southtexasman87 said:


> Get socket get some plumbers tape it's a metal strip thats in a rool will cost u like 2 bucks home dpot or blows and put the ends in the clamp that holds the tu lube up that's what I did


Cheers Southtaexasman87 I'll prob do that...or summink real similar  - ZTELTHY


----------



## WeeGogs (Aug 9, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> View attachment 2282826
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the filter needs to be up top


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 9, 2012)

WeeGogs said:


> the filter needs to be up top


Not the way I'am setting this up  The Odor Soc filter is only there to stop back-draft/s and stops fluff/dirt/grit n bugs etc from entering the Grow-sector ..The lighting is on a separate rig, and I have a carbon filter up top,,sucking the air back out.. I've done this before on my other larger cab I made and it works perfectly  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 9, 2012)

A lot of ventilation for such a small amount of light , my 4 incher is about that big! they're bloody huge. That setup could cool a 250w EASY and a 400w at the top end  is the reason your not going any bigger energy worries or just fancy a low wattage challenge? And if that cab is going to be airtighed (or as near as) you could get away with a passive intake instead of those fans.

OR is the big 4" fan for the carbon filter on the out-take? (in which case my bad and ignore the 1st part of the 1st paragraph) I was thinking you'll have the massive 4" one and the bathroom one on the cool tube lol overkill XD

And to be useful, I think the Venture bulbs put out quite a few more lumens but the philips put out a better spectrum and run a bit cooler... don't hold me to that, but i think it's about right


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> A lot of ventilation for such a small amount of light , my 4 incher is about that big! they're bloody huge. That setup could cool a 250w EASY and a 400w at the top end  is the reason your not going any bigger energy worries or just fancy a low wattage challenge? And if that cab is going to be airtighed (or as near as) you could get away with a passive intake instead of those fans.
> 
> OR is the big 4" fan for the carbon filter on the out-take? (in which case my bad and ignore the 1st part of the 1st paragraph) I was thinking you'll have the massive 4" one and the bathroom one on the cool tube lol overkill XD
> 
> And to be useful, I think the Venture bulbs put out quite a few more lumens but the philips put out a better spectrum and run a bit cooler... don't hold me to that, but i think it's about right



Yeah man! ..these hot days we've been having has been a bitch to deal with - in the 'Grow-room' so this prompted me to do this project, Your right  it could easily be adapted to run a 250/400W lamp but I have a different cab that does that... I'll post a pic of that l8r just to show ya'll lol  ...I kinda like the idea of using a low Watt HPS.... I wonder what that baby can do   ..yeah the reason for the low watt is my other cab needs AC to run during Summer months.. and I wanted to do a Project that would work well without AC and still deliver CFL topping HID 'Buds'...

I'am not bothered about power consumption or anything  ..I just want a hassle free Cab for warm weather buds  I figured a 70W would defo be under doing a cab this size, and a 150W at the time seemed a bit much...so I figured..I'd work up...I'd start with the 100W and then possibly add the 70W lamp as well to the same tube - delivering 170W Dual Spec MH/HPS and only then if temps allow it I'll upstage to a 150W, then again add the 70W HPS to make 220W HPS/MH ...then upstage to a 250W HPS..then add the 70W MH = 320W MH/HPS until I get to a DUAL-ARC 400W HPS    .... lmao... but for now I am just gonna try out the 100 Watter .. to test it 

It'll defo be air tight when in operation... so's to speak.. I just figure the more air-movement the better the control of temps...I'am also gonna get a Thermostat in there  .. I bought a UVB lamp/holder/fixture but may have to scrap that idea or find a smaller replacement given the elevated space (headroom in cab) the 18W tube wont fit... I do have a couple of ideas up my sleeve, so I wont give in just yet 

"Yeah man  the big 4" fan is for the Carbon Filter lol... I was thinking of getting a 2nd small white 4" in-line fan - 1 at either end of the cool-tube, this seems like a good idea to me...I can have the furthest fan on the Thermostat..and it can kick in and speed up if the Grow-Room temps excel 26oc ..I may also add a small 12" Bar heater just in-case the temps do/did take a dive 

I'll check on those lamps, but cheers for the heads-up!  

Stay tuned more mods coming soon !!    - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok cool, all makes sense now! Though temps aren't too bad, it's been about 26-30 but my cab with the lights on stays around 27-35 max (with the LED and 45w Fluoro tube) and the plants seem ok so far... When I put the 250w on with the cool tube and turn off the LED and fluoro the temps go down to a comfy 23-30 max, and if I put the fan on with the LED and fluoro temps are a good 20-26 max. But I can't have the fan on during the veg cycle because it's so loud for so long, and energy use is an issue for me... whole grow ideally needs to work out at a max of 500w (just 'cause these electric meters cost a fortune).

And are any other UK'ers sick of these poxy bloody Olympics? Nothing else on TV...

Anyway that's enough crap from me, I look forward to the Monday madness update XD


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Ok cool, all makes sense now! Though temps aren't too bad, it's been about 26-30 but my cab with the lights on stays around 27-35 max (with the LED and 45w Fluoro tube) and the plants seem ok so far... When I put the 250w on with the cool tube and turn off the LED and fluoro the temps go down to a comfy 23-30 max, and if I put the fan on with the LED and fluoro temps are a good 20-26 max. But I can't have the fan on during the veg cycle because it's so loud for so long, and energy use is an issue for me... whole grow ideally needs to work out at a max of 500w (just 'cause these electric meters cost a fortune).
> 
> And are any other UK'ers sick of these poxy bloody Olympics? Nothing else on TV...
> 
> Anyway that's enough crap from me, I look forward to the Monday madness update XD


Cool man! ...I'am just chillin' listening to that 'Now that's what I call Reggae cd'  Woke up with a few beers and a wake-n-bake doob n having been chillin' out in the garden with a BBQ n my familly  nice times... just caned a king of 'Herer' Mmmm.Mmm  !! and now another beer n some BBQ food...plus got yellow lense shades on feel well mellow/happy mate  Summer's a bitch - eh!? lmao  .. MONDAY UPDATE coming soon  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Ok cool, all makes sense now! Though temps aren't too bad, it's been about 26-30 but my cab with the lights on stays around 27-35 max (with the LED and 45w Fluoro tube) and the plants seem ok so far... When I put the 250w on with the cool tube and turn off the LED and fluoro the temps go down to a comfy 23-30 max, and if I put the fan on with the LED and fluoro temps are a good 20-26 max. But I can't have the fan on during the veg cycle because it's so loud for so long, and energy use is an issue for me... whole grow ideally needs to work out at a max of 500w (just 'cause these electric meters cost a fortune).
> 
> And are any other UK'ers sick of these poxy bloody Olympics? Nothing else on TV...
> 
> Anyway that's enough crap from me, I look forward to the Monday madness update XD


PS/ Yeah the Olympics sucks man... its well boring I'd rather be chillin with loved ones than watch that crap lol  - ZTELTHY


----------



## atta74 (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks sweet man
May have to try that my self


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 11, 2012)

My 100W MH just arrived  ...still need to sort out a lamp holder, and the Ceramic Cup Mogule I have is to wide and wont allow good air-flow so... I need to track down a thinner/low profile bulb holder then I can get started  That'll be my mission for today  ....along with another 4" bathroom extractor fan. - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 13, 2012)

**** MONDAY UPDATE #1 ***

*






I decided to use these 'L' Brackets....well one of them actually and figured a simple bend should work perfectly for a lamp holder...








My next task was to get a replacement E-40 fitting since my Mogule (left) was/is far to wide for getting good air-flow in the 4" diameter cool-tube, so I managed to salvage this (on the right) from an old Flora-Nova Reflector at my local store..








The home-made clip held/holds the lamp & fitting perfectly, its centred and sturdy   








I had this old HID Lamp-Case laying around and decided to try n make a reflector for the front of my cool-tube...








I marked off where I wanted, and trimmed the metal-sheet 


































I then folded the edge of the DIY reflector down to help me avoid making direct eye-contact with the light when the Cab-Doors are opened..












Not looking too shabby !?  








Next I wired the 100W Ballast..








I kept my fingers crossed as the 100W Ballast attempted to fire-up the 100W HPS Lamp...








...and was very happy with the result 








Then I attempted to fire up a 100W MH using the same Ballast...













The MH fired up.....But kept flickering really annoyingly, Then I switched the Ballast off and on again....and this time - nothing    I dunno why the MH had problems starting ?  But at least it still works with the HPS!








Next I decided - its time to add CPU Fans to the grow-shelf for elevated ariation to the under-side of the plants leaves etc..













Both of the large fans went in with minimal effort 








Just took another snap to look back on...s'lookin good  !!








I then decided to cover my 5L Res with Silver Tape...













I've purposly left the front face un-covered so I can see the roots etc...But this section will be covered with a square of vinyl to keep the light out during lights-on








Lastly I picked up a 2nd in-line bathroom fan for the 4" Cool-Tube..the fitting is not quite right so I will have to modify it or change it over... Still that's a job for this week... Hope you enjoyed the UPDATE, I am off to do some more work on my TV Cab now, Peace - ZTELTHY


----------



## jumpman233345 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi , 1st time poster on this forum, I am trying to gain as much info as possible as i intend to start a first build ASAP 

at first i was considering a PC grow but then i am now back in favour ov a chest/box setup so there is not only more space but so i can add carbon filter and use a nice 100-150w HPS for veg and flower. Will there be ANY odor escaping what so ever on your build???

I have just found this on ikeas web site, do you think this has the right dimensions to construct something very similar to this setup? http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50163754/ I will be trying to grow with soil and not hydo like you are.

This must be the best setup i have seen thus far i must say, and the light fitting is a work of art ,.i hope to learn a lot from your build..... please keep up the good work and inspire others like myself


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 13, 2012)

jumpman233345 said:


> Hi , 1st time poster on this forum, I am trying to gain as much info as possible as i intend to start a first build ASAP
> 
> at first i was considering a PC grow but then i am now back in favour ov a chest/box setup so there is not only more space but so i can add carbon filter and use a nice 100-150w HPS for veg and flower. Will there be ANY odor escaping what so ever on your build???
> 
> ...



I too was gunna do a PC Grow..but in the end gave up and concentrated on getting a half-decent yield from a slightly bigger setup. You have my word : There'll be zero smell/odor excaping from this build once I am finished   

The LINK you posted is do-able but it'd be easier converting a cabinet the same size but with 'doors' instead of 'drawers' Thanks for the comments man!  Stay tuned...only 7 days until my 2nd "MONDAY UPDATE" - ZTELTHY


----------



## jumpman233345 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> I too was gunna do a PC Grow..but in the end gave up and concentrated on getting a half-decent yield from a slightly bigger setup. You have my word : There'll be zero smell/odor excaping from this build once I am finished
> 
> The LINK you posted is do-able but it'd be easier converting a cabinet the same size but with 'doors' instead of 'drawers' Thanks for the comments man!  Stay tuned...only 7 days until my 2nd "MONDAY UPDATE" - ZTELTHY


 Thanks for your reply matey.....if i went ahead with this i would only use the front panels of the draws , mount them all flush with wood behind (in an N shape) and turn it in to a door style opening instead of draws, perhaps even a very thin layer of velcro all around to make it as air tight as possible 

I will indeed be watching your progress like a hawk! ,please forgive me for the bombardment of questions i may throw your way lol 

TC


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 13, 2012)

jumpman233345 said:


> Thanks for your reply matey.....if i went ahead with this i would only use the front panels of the draws , mount them all flush with wood behind (in an N shape) and turn it in to a door style opening instead of draws, perhaps even a very thin layer of velcro all around to make it as air tight as possible
> 
> I will indeed be watching your progress like a hawk! ,please forgive me for the bombardment of questions i may throw your way lol
> 
> TC


Your welcome  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 13, 2012)

Great job! looking forward to see it running with plants and the like XD



jumpman233345 said:


> Thanks for your reply matey.....if i went ahead with this i would only use the front panels of the draws , mount them all flush with wood behind (in an N shape) and turn it in to a door style opening instead of draws, perhaps even a very thin layer of velcro all around to make it as air tight as possible
> 
> I will indeed be watching your progress like a hawk! ,please forgive me for the bombardment of questions i may throw your way lol
> 
> TC


Ztelthy's right, it is easier to convert something with doors already on it!

BUT saying that I built this a few grows back, did the job until I moved them but it would be perfect with 2 x 4-5 litre airpots (just cut my 10l ones down)
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/410571-grow-2-parabolic-mini-scrog.html

Might give you some ideas... I used it with CFL's, all you need to add to my design is a decent 4" inline fan with carbon filter (like Ztelthy's one) only thing being, those fans are quite loud  but they move a lot of air and well worth it!


----------



## jumpman233345 (Aug 14, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Great job! looking forward to see it running with plants and the like XD
> 
> Ztelthy's right, it is easier to convert something with doors already on it!
> 
> ...


I had a look at your thread and love your CAB, thanks for that ,yet another inspirational design. 

Will only a 4" inline fan be able to use the carbon filter properly? is a PC fan not strong enough to use a CF?

thanks


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 15, 2012)

jumpman233345 said:


> I had a look at your thread and love your CAB, thanks for that ,yet another inspirational design.
> 
> Will only a 4" inline fan be able to use the carbon filter properly? is a PC fan not strong enough to use a CF?
> 
> thanks



Cheers jumpman233345  ..Yeah PC CPU Fans don't really have enough strength to exit the exhaust carbon filter... I could have used another 'in-line bathroom fan' or a TT but I thought to myself 'hey..it'll defo do the job and at a later date I could switch fans and up the wattage of the ballast & lamp.. maybe a 400W lamp @ max.. still...' and that's why I am using the bigger 4" Systemair fan, it doesn't take up 'that much' room since its at the back of the cab/unit and these Systemair RVK fans are pretty quiet once attached to a carbon filter..

I may also make a 'silencer box' and have it discreetly sat next to the cab...this should make the sound movement more or less moot. I'll prob do that actually!   ....So there's summink else to look forward to in this thread 

I am glad you find my idea's inspirational....I have hundreds of grow-cab idea's but sadly not enough time, space or money to design/build all my best ones  lmao - anyhow trust me this cab will be awesome when I am done with it    - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 20, 2012)

*

*** MONDAY UPDATE #2 ***
























I decided to make a wooden frame to put at the front of the Cab. When the doors of the cab are pushed against the perimeter of the frame and some foam insulation tape an air/light - tight 'close' will be gained 








I was going to use these insulation strips..but whilst out for a stroll I found a builders skip..with loads of useful un-used crap in it  ..I found 12 giant rolls of single sided thick sticky foam...and instantly knew it'd be perfect for my door seal's..








I added 4 magnets to the frame and doors to hold the cabs doors nice and shut...with the added bonus of negative pressure these doors will firmly held shut 







This is a view from the back of the cab with no back on the unit.. I was able to seal the frame around the edges..








I went all out with a filler gun and filled all the joins and gaps I could find..







Next it was time to begin covering the inside of the cab...for now I am using Diamond Mylar, but later on down the line I will change this for ORCA Film  .. I had some of this left over and had a feeling it'd come in handy in the future - I was right  !!







The shelf was the easiest part to cover, and with a little help from my trusty scalpal and staple gun it was easy to make it look good.













I cut stars/slits into the grow-shelf where the ports were..and cut them in 







Then I used some good ol' silver tape to line each hole cut...







This looks good  !!







As you can see the Cab is really coming along well...I'am gunna be v.busy this week trying to get the rest of the cab.. ie the drawers etc.. into similar shape 

























I covered the doors but ran out of Mylar..So I will have to track down some more for the back of the cabs and the drawers..













..and thats about it for this weeks 'MONDAY UPDATE' .. Hopefully I'll hit all goals/targets for this coming week and have her almost ready to be fired up and start running  

Hope ya'll have enjoyed this M.U #2.. more exciting stuff coming soon, Oh and I've even bought a Thermo-stat  trick eh?! - ZTELTHY 




​


*


----------



## Jaza (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks awsome and very well designed. Scrogging is a must?


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 20, 2012)

Jaza said:


> Looks awsome and very well designed. Scrogging is a must?


Yeah dude, I'am gunna put a screen in there for sure  !! As soon as I have got the back panal and covered it..I'll fix it on and then waste no time in adding my SCROG Screen  I am just trying to figure what height to have the screen at!? ..I think at 7" or 8" should be fine...but in saying that, it maybe better to go lower than that...maybe 6"...I'll see what looks best soon  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 20, 2012)

Dish that screen  more surface area more efficient use of the lights arc!

Looks good though, keep it up!


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 20, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Dish that screen  more surface area more efficient use of the lights arc!
> 
> Looks good though, keep it up!


How would you have the screen set-up in this unit? which way would you arc it? - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 20, 2012)

Ummm I would dish it sooo that | U | you can see the 'U' frontways, stop it just under the ducting for the light and you should be able to get a good spread.

You could dish it front to back but that'd be gay, especially for training.


----------



## pacificarage (Aug 20, 2012)

Man, I love this! I wish I could make stuff like this. 
Sub'd and definitely keep up the good work!


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 21, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Ummm I would dish it sooo that | U | you can see the 'U' frontways, stop it just under the ducting for the light and you should be able to get a good spread.
> 
> You could dish it front to back but that'd be gay, especially for training.


I may do the 'U' but I am not 100%....I may still just add a flat horizontal screen....I am gonna look into the 'dishing' and make up my mind then  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 21, 2012)

pacificarage said:


> Man, I love this! I wish I could make stuff like this.
> Sub'd and definitely keep up the good work!


Glad you like it man!  Keep watchin' dude, I got a load of supplies today so I should have some more great pics to share on my next MONDAY UPDATE.. Its funny when I go out I always see different cabs and cupboards etc... and my mind just runs wild with wicked ideas on how to modify it/them - and turn them into wonderful grow-cabs... One day my dream will come true, and I'll be able to start a business both making and selling these cabs...just gotta believe  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 21, 2012)

It's an old one but check this guys ScrOG out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/192292-someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet.html


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 21, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> It's an old one but check this guys ScrOG out: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/192292-someguys-perpetual-parabolic-scrog-cabinet.html


Ok ..I checked out a good 'few' pages  of that LINK...........................and figure this is defo the way to go  I'll try n get a screen at some point this week.. That was a quality little scrog he did, and its easy to see that a curved screen gets you a better yield  Cheers for that LINK Matchbox  - ZTELTHY


----------



## baskarz (Aug 22, 2012)

Man after my own heart! DIY all the way, this cab is looking superb! I would love to have that cab in my lounge room. Noone would ever know what was even in it 
Can't wait to see it up and running!
one thing tho, I may have missed it, but if you go with a scrog screen how will you change the Res?
you could do as I did with my scrog and attach the screen to the lid 

Keep up the great work buddy!


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 22, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Ok ..I checked out a good 'few' pages  of that LINK...........................and figure this is defo the way to go  I'll try n get a screen at some point this week.. That was a quality little scrog he did, and its easy to see that a curved screen gets you a better yield  Cheers for that LINK Matchbox  - ZTELTHY


No worries, I found that when searching for ScrOG info on my 1st go at it and it just made me go YES.. Done!



baskarz said:


> Man after my own heart! DIY all the way, this cab is looking superb! I would love to have that cab in my lounge room. Noone would ever know what was even in it
> Can't wait to see it up and running!
> one thing tho, I may have missed it, but if you go with a scrog screen how will you change the Res?
> you could do as I did with my scrog and attach the screen to the lid
> ...


It's really easy to just do what I did, seeing as the res is quite high up it'd be a piece of piss to syphon it out of a drain valve. The connectors are only like £1, hell I probably have a load spare... and the valves well I got a bunch of them too but just go to a fish/pet shop and get a replacement one for a filter for another £1.50. Then all you need do is attach a hose and drain, I'm finding that so long as you top the res up within the hour of it being empty the root zone stays humid enough to not harm them.

The only thing you can't do is clean the res once the plant is all up in the screen but :/ I only do that at the end of every grow anyway, when switching to flower I just fill with plain luke warm water for a day (luke warm helps to dissolve any extra salt build up from veg nutes in the res if you have any) then drain the next, then top up with the flower nutes.


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 22, 2012)

baskarz said:


> Man after my own heart! DIY all the way, this cab is looking superb! I would love to have that cab in my lounge room. Noone would ever know what was even in it
> Can't wait to see it up and running!
> one thing tho, I may have missed it, but if you go with a scrog screen how will you change the Res?
> you could do as I did with my scrog and attach the screen to the lid
> ...



There's alot of satisfaction to be had in designing, building/construction and using something you have made yourself  .. Cheers baskarz...its looking even better as of today  Yea I cant wait to start using it and putting her through the paces  !! lmao.. 

Oh! ..I will prob use either a water-butt drainage tap and/or a syphon pump to drain/change the Res.  

Anyhow glad you like my efforts so far, Stay tuned there's still plenty to come  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 22, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> No worries, I found that when searching for ScrOG info on my 1st go at it and it just made me go YES.. Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great minds think alike eh!?  I will be using a syphon pump and most likely a drain-tap in the centre of the Res tub and feed a hose through the shelf into a 'Res-waste tray' for easy removal and convenience. I never really worry about cleaning the Res. until after harvest..my Res only gets stained etc when I begin to add boosts etc... I'll work on this last of all.. I've got some great pics ready for Monday already  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 23, 2012)

Stains aren't too important so long as they're all disinfected for the next grow :/

I just read the siphon pump bit today... Changed my res yesterday and thought damn, you know what I need... a siphon pump lol

so they must think alike XD haha


----------



## pecal (Aug 23, 2012)

will be keeping an eye on this just about to start mine here a pic View attachment 2305587of it ive gone for a taller one just not to sure what light to use cfl 300w or 250w hps dual spec, since being busted all think about is how can i grow stealth andit does my head right in love ur set up happy growing


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 24, 2012)

pecal said:


> will be keeping an eye on this just about to start mine here a pic View attachment 2305587of it ive gone for a taller one just not to sure what light to use cfl 300w or 250w hps dual spec, since being busted all think about is how can i grow stealth andit does my head right in love ur set up happy growing


Hi there, glad you find my thread interesting  ..A 250W HPS if cooled would be nice in there, or maybe a 150W red spec CFL & a 150W blue spec CFL for a better spectrum range ? - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Aug 24, 2012)

Or a 250w Dual spec CFL or 2  Look forward to your Monday update, going to 'dam this evening so I get to catch up on Tuesday!

Until then, stay frosty!


----------



## pecal (Aug 26, 2012)

*ZTELTHY thanks for getting back to me after been at work for 3 days flat had a lot of thinking im going to split it into two one for flower and one for veg got a pc stealth grow with a 125w cfl dual spec just intill i get the unit set up so im leaning towards the cfl 200w dual spec for the flower section and 125 blue spec for veg. ** matchbox*i love amsterdam im going in dec have a nice time dude happy growing


----------



## flowRing (Aug 26, 2012)

that's amazing man, my compliments!


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 26, 2012)

I have run into a minor complication..the in-line bathroom fan is mad loud! so using 2 would defo be out the question  ..Soo.. ...I am gunna find a way to modify some CPU fans and make a couple of of DIY in-line fans that still move sufficient air through the cool-tube and over the lamp to exhaust.. this could be a tasking challenge and I should include it in next weeks UPDATE as I am skint atm  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Warlock1369 (Aug 26, 2012)

From what I hear these are quiet.
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-11466-dayton-axial-fans.aspx
And more cfm.


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 27, 2012)

*



*** MONDAY UPDATE #3 ***









Right so firstly I decided to clean out the 1st floor under the grow-shelf.. a fair amount of saw dust was present but after a quick tidy up it was ready for decoration  










Even though for the most part the back is out of sight.. most people would take the 'out of sight - out of mind' route, but I live by the understanding...'if a jobs worth doing its worth doing well' 









...and this does look a bit Pro. now! 








I took the drawer flap/front off and gave it the same shiny treatment







I also bought and had cut an MDF back board for the back of the Cab... a quick task of covering it with Diamond Mylar and it was ready to be installed

























I will most likely add a couple of extra pics later, after I have mounted the 100W Ballast and some other assesories.. My main task for this coming week will be to find a way to turn a quite running CPU fan into a DIY In-Line fan Hmm... what to do? lol.. still I'am sure I'll come up with summink.. I always do  - ZTELTHY 




​




*


----------



## pecal (Aug 28, 2012)

i think if u put that on ebay and build more i think u could make some legal money .it looks better than the ones u pay like 600 plus for i think


----------



## Friendly Caregiver (Aug 28, 2012)

Make sure those fans are not leaking light onto your reservoir. I didnt see if it was a clear res or not, but that's hello algea in the future.


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 29, 2012)

pecal said:


> i think if u put that on ebay and build more i think u could make some legal money .it looks better than the ones u pay like 600 plus for i think


I may make them for sale one-day.. I love making them though  good lil' hobby  I am warmed that you think it looks better than the factory-line one's..I always try to do these cabs to the best of my ability, fortunately for all y'all that means lots of updates   - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Friendly Caregiver said:


> Make sure those fans are not leaking light onto your reservoir. I didnt see if it was a clear res or not, but that's hello algea in the future.


Nah the light does leak into the lower shelf area.. but the 5L res. is 90% covered with Silver Tape and the 10% thats not.. (viewing window) will be covered with a pvc curtain to block out any light until I wish to see the roots etc  - ZTELTHY


----------



## pecal (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah man factor one allways look like there going to fall apart but your looks solid is it loud or just a hum? 
can't wait to start my diy project just need to save up a bit, but my homemade build pc is all done and im just waiting on the bulb to come ive gone for 125w dual spec cfl never grown with them b4 so i dont know how much heat they really give hope my pc stays below 78 happy growing


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 8, 2012)

pecal said:


> yeah man factor one allways look like there going to fall apart but your looks solid is it loud or just a hum?
> can't wait to start my diy project just need to save up a bit, but my homemade build pc is all done and im just waiting on the bulb to come ive gone for 125w dual spec cfl never grown with them b4 so i dont know how much heat they really give hope my pc stays below 78 happy growing


Just stick a nice 120mm fan right where the PSU would go in a PC exhausting out and it'll keep it cool enough, they do warm up a lot without adequate airflow!

Did you have a Monday update this Monday Ztelthy? Times just merging all together in my head XD


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 9, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Just stick a nice 120mm fan right where the PSU would go in a PC exhausting out and it'll keep it cool enough, they do warm up a lot without adequate airflow!
> 
> Did you have a Monday update this Monday Ztelthy? Times just merging all together in my head XD









Hi dude, nah I missed this weeks Monday Update... had a busy week and not achieved much with my project, but I have ordered 2 of the above 'round CPU' fans and am just waiting on their arrival, so I hope to have a good update sometime soon  - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 9, 2012)

well depending on the dimension of those fans you could check out autozone for air intake flanges they have plastic ones with square back that could bolt right up t
here what im talking about
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessories/Spectre-Air-duct-mounting-plate/_/N-265w?itemIdentifier=422450_0_0_

intake adapter is what i searched


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 10, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> well depending on the dimension of those fans you could check out autozone for air intake flanges they have plastic ones with square back that could bolt right up t
> here what im talking about
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessories/Spectre-Air-duct-mounting-plate/_/N-265w?itemIdentifier=422450_0_0_
> 
> intake adapter is what i searched


Hi dude, yeah I have one of those already...however I am going to use 4" duct connectors with the lip round them instead, since they are easier to install given the space I have inside the cab. - STELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

its all good whatever works i was just throwing it out there, i like when DIY all lines up and looks pro just trying to help


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

hey on your cooltube where did you buy that internal reflectr? ive lost 2 of them for 2 of my cool tubes


----------



## JFlo941 (Sep 10, 2012)

how big of a plant can be grown in that 2" net pot? Can I get away doing 6 5L res with 2" net pots?


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 10, 2012)

JFlo941 said:


> how big of a plant can be grown in that 2" net pot? Can I get away doing 6 5L res with 2" net pots?


The biggest plant I ve grown in a 5L Res. with a 2" net pot was Jack Herer, she grew to 48" tall and yielded just over 6.5 oZ (under 2X 90W UFO LED's and a 150W CFL  I'll try n dig out a pic shortly  the only thing I would say is despite the small Res size is the fact that when the plants hit their growth spurt they can be quite thirsty.. and so a Res change is required every 3 - 4 days... however if you had a DWC setup with one big main tank and say '6 drainage lines linked up you could go a lot longer ..maybe a week or 2..it really depends on the size of the main (feeder) Res. 

A bonus is since its always good to undercut the ammount of nuits you use ..(to keep em hungry) ..you dont use much nuitrient throughout the whole grow...and so you tend to save loads of money at the same time  

Hope that helps - ZTELTHY 



















^^ These are the only pics I could find...if I come across any-more I'll add them as and when.. 








^ ..and this is an impressive snap of my last grow "USING JUST A SINGLE 10L RES !!!" proving that you don't need a large Res for 'large flowers'  ..I pulled 17.5 oZ from this single Dyna-Fem - Royal Haze    - ZTELTHY -


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 10, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> hey on your cooltube where did you buy that internal reflectr? ive lost 2 of them for 2 of my cool tubes


I made it myself out of an old reflector found in a 70W HPS Security Lamp, how did you loose them? lol  - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 10, 2012)

building other shit, moving alot being on unstealthy no im all about the stealth more about the quick setup and tear down, small plants concealable in boxs to be moved or hidden in the house.

anyways i would build random shit, i do this all the time more often than not i fuck shit up(i get too complicated sometimes) and throw it away. but honestly i think these ones got thrown away in my last op where i was trying to do too much...... now im like you all about efficiency and mostly personal, cept a few close relative and friends(all older than me) whom i know need it, or at least is of benifit to them. but i got to stay perpetual i smoke too much i would run out of weed long before i grow some more using your setup.


any ways waiting on my tents the link will be in my sig in a few days when i all set up made some interesting new things and got some lighting idea rolling around still but but it pretty much all planned out. co2, new monitor, UVB, crazy 6 pod cloner i just built(used a lot of silicone) should be fun  check it out when its up.....

damn i ramble when im high


----------



## GrowTheNation (Sep 11, 2012)

Dope build. What lucky lady will have the pleasure to call that fortress a home?
Sub for sure

Stay lifted my friends -----


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 13, 2012)

GrowTheNation said:


> Dope build. What lucky lady will have the pleasure to call that fortress a home?
> Sub for sure
> 
> Stay lifted my friends -----


Cheers man! I was thinking of going with a "Banana Kush - Cross" perhaps crossed with Blue-Dream or G-13!?   I still ain't done much more on my Cab this week.. I got the 2X CPU fans..they are 0.5cm smaller in diameter than I thought they were going to be ...but I can make them work.

I am in a dilemma whether to use just 2x 3.7" CPU fans to cool the tube ..or whether I'd be better off and having 4 of them 


ie/:- cpu in > ducting > cpu > cool-tube + lamp > cpu > ducting > cpu out !??


I mean I am pretty certain that'll work better than just an in and an out !?

..and the good thing is - is that these little fans make next to no noise  ... so 4 of em wired to a 12V transformer should be fine and with a variable transformer I can even control the speed ..I' like that  even more control    lol - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 13, 2012)

pretty sweet the more fans the more efficiently they can move the air, same amount of air space, but easier on the fan and at a faster rate.


----------



## JFlo941 (Sep 13, 2012)

that plant is insane zelthy! holy shit! lol - i have a question for you if you dont mind.. I wrote out a long post last night but i dont see it posted... no idea.. anyhoo - i plan to turn my old bigscreen into a stealthy grow chamber. its 48" L 17" W and 57" T , ive only covered the inside with mylar so far, how would you vent a setup like this? for now i have 4 105w cfl's but plan to upgrade either to a 400 or 600w hps, i plan to grow 4-5 autos at once and maybe a single photo (fem) any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 16, 2012)

JFlo941 said:


> that plant is insane zelthy! holy shit! lol - i have a question for you if you don't mind.. I wrote out a long post last night but i dont see it posted... no idea.. anyhoo - i plan to turn my old bigscreen into a stealthy grow chamber. its 48" L 17" W and 57" T , ive only covered the inside with mylar so far, how would you vent a setup like this? for now i have 4 105w cfl's but plan to upgrade either to a 400 or 600w hps, i plan to grow 4-5 autos at once and maybe a single photo (fem) any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi dude, Cheers! - Yeah man she was massive..and that was 17.5oZ DRY    I topped her in excess of 48 times, fed her under the screen and LST'd every top  and only used a 10L Res. Funnily enough like you I wrote out a big reply and I closed the page by accident and lost my reply to you lol...so I am gonna re-write it now for you  lol...

Mylar is great I swear by it... Eventually though, I plan to upgrade to ORCA-FILM as its hella reflective although quite expensive... luckily for me the area I am covering is pretty small so it shouldn't cost that much....saying that it wouldn't cost you much either maybe £15-£20..!?

You could either copy me and run separate installs for light and filtration...this gives you more control over temps in small/confined spaces.. or you can just have a single 4"- 6" intake vent, I'd add an Odor Soc on the passive intake just as a precaution against unwanted back-drafts..it will also filter air entering the grow-space and stop dust, bugs and other bits of crap from entering the grow enviroment..

Then on the out take have either a 4" or 6" vent attached to a 4" - 8" Carbon filter... notice I said 8"... well if you want stealth its always good to use a bigger filter as it helps keep noise levels down..you can use duct silencers as well etc..but it depends on the length of your duct runs ?

A 400W Dual Spectrum HPS will be fine ...but I will tell you 600's dont like small spaces.. I mean they get real hot..and I mean HOT! and cooling a 600 is usually a noisy affair in small grow ops.. do you have a make of lamp/ballast etc in mind?

I am always happy to help (if I can)  lol.. I'd happily except a LINK to your Cab/Telly conversion... Be cool to check in on how ur getting along - ZTELTHY -


----------



## JFlo941 (Sep 16, 2012)

hell yea bro all advise is better than the knoledge that i lack luls

heres the tv its self 


like i said i have only started covering it in mylar, heres a pic of it opened and a pic of the bottom space 


the plan is to grow 4 autos and a photo (i want to lst and possibly clone so vegging wont be a problem) i plan to do 2 autos on the left the photo in the middle and 2 more autos on the right. a 400 hps in the middle and 210 cfl watts on either side for the autosnoise isnt a factor ( i would like to keep it to a minimum but its ok if its not 100% quiet) heres kinda what i have figured out. only thing im really missing is the venting part which is proving to be the most difficult.



thanks for your help let me know how i can make this baby come ot life! lol


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 17, 2012)

*MONDAY UPDATE # 3&4 !!


*






I used a Dremal and some cutting discs and cut off the corners of the CPU fan, where the bolts usually go.. this is so the fans can become 'IN-LINE'  .. I've ordered 2 more too..







I connected up the air hose to both the pump and the T-shaped air-stone applience, ready for nuits/water etc in the 5L DWC Res.







I hid a majority of the air-line under the shelf, and then fed it into the Res. through the lid







I added a tape measure so I can measure the plants growth with ease..and also a digital Thermometer..







I added Bathroom Tooth Brush holder too (bottom left) to keep all my pippets, marker pens etc in 







Not a massive update, but its summink..if the 2 extra fans arrive this week..my next Update should be more substantial  still.. I should have some free time this week, so without further a due .. I'll crack on - ZTELTHY


----------



## JFlo941 (Sep 17, 2012)

think 5 of these would cool my 400w hps (i plan on getting an ipower 400w ballast)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/80mm-Fans-4-LED-Blue-for-Computer-PC-Case-Cooling-/280639029749?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item415763c1f5

i plan to do 2 intake 2 exhaust and 1 in the cab circulating air will this work? or should i just give in and buy a real fan?


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Sep 17, 2012)

Idk if anyone has ever asked u to try 1/4" soaker tube as an air stone? If not that's supposed to be a very good way to ad the air to the tank and I can be weighted down by washers on the tube u can make it any shape size what ever but it bubbles better just to put that out their!! And your cab looks simply amazing!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 17, 2012)

doesnt make a difference most of the gas exchange takes place at the surface of the water so long as there is surface disruption, regardless of the airstone size or type your gonna get around the same amount of Disolved oxygen in the water based on the surface area of the water


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 18, 2012)

JFlo941 said:


> think 5 of these would cool my 400w hps (i plan on getting an ipower 400w ballast)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/80mm-Fans-4-LED-Blue-for-Computer-PC-Case-Cooling-/280639029749?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item415763c1f5
> 
> i plan to do 2 intake 2 exhaust and 1 in the cab circulating air will this work? or should i just give in and buy a real fan?



Honestly! ........Give up and buy a real fan  ..you could prob get away with cooling a 250 but I fear you'll have probs cooling a 400 .. I'd defo buy a 6" or ideally 8" in-line fan ..the good thing about most 8" in-line fans is that they actually are the same size externally..as the 6" in-line fans - obviously inside the propeller/fan is different in size but the important thing is the 8" shifts 950 m3/ph !!!   - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 18, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Honestly! ........Give up and buy a real fan  ..you could prob get away with cooling a 250 but I fear you'll have probs cooling a 400 .. I'd defo buy a 6" or ideally 8" in-line fan ..the good thing about most 8" in-line fans is that they actually are the same size externally, obviously inside the propeller/fan is different in size but the important thing is the 8" shifts 950 m3/ph !!!   - ZTELTHY


Oh and you can usually get an 8" fan for under £100 and if 2nd hand then for under half that.. it all depends really though on the size of your grow space and the size of the lamp..but an in-line fan will defo help you alot more instead of the CFLS hope that helps man - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 22, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Oh and you can usually get an 8" fan for under £100 and if 2nd hand then for under half that.. it all depends really though on the size of your grow space and the size of the lamp..but an in-line fan will defo help you alot more instead of the CFLS hope that helps man - ZTELTHY


EDIT :- Should read CPU's ..


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 24, 2012)

*- MONDAY UPDATE #5 - *















I melted a hole in the lid of the 5L DWC Res. and pushed in this triangular drill bit as a stopper (so light cant get into the root6 area) ..this will allow me to use a small syphon pump to do my Res change/s without disturbing the plant at all  








I decided to test the air-pump & lines.. all was working perfectly .. and nice and quietly too!








I also installed this 2nd Thermometer..








This area will be hoovered and cleaned soon, You can see though there is some light in the Res.. I've pin-pointed the main leak..its around the rim were the lid clips on.. I'll get this sorted this week 








I also took the opportunity to hide the cable from my mini backward facing desk fan


















I've started to sort out the light-leaks..

I'll show off what I did next ..firstly  ..,I know I know I was going to do an arced SCROG, But! I decided to just go with the Horizontal one for now.. 
...After a well deserved spliff and beer break I got on with it  












I installed the SCROG Screen, and tidied all the cables..







So far so good  !!








I added a Smoke Alarm, (piece of mind)  b.. and added an extra hook for my utensils..


'Unfortunatley I'am still waiting for my 2 other CPU fans to be delivered so I can get the lighting rig fully installed, sealed and ready to go' however I have made time to make sure the CPU's I cut the corners off did fit inside the ducting connecters etc..







There's a few tweeks etc still to be done but you can see its really starting to look good...I'am very pleased with how this project is turning out  








Anyhow getting back to those light leaks.. I cut a pice of flat-ish wood o size and added it to the left door on the cab..












The section of wood has helped, but its not perfect.. I will spend some more time perfecting this job this coming week.. I hope y'all enjoyed this weeks update.. !? - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250w-lumatek-dimmable-digital-grow-light-ballast-150w-175w-250w-super-lumens-/330751090534?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item4d024d1f66#ht_1450wt_1037

^ I've also decided to get this great little ballast ready for a future upgrade in this Cab  It will be the step up from 100w HPS to 150w, then 175w and then 250w ..with a super-lumen switch as well...250+ Watts will be plenty for a Cab of this size - ZTELTHY


----------



## thejimi (Sep 26, 2012)

your sock will need to be near the top of your box for flower, I am like you, started a pc grow and then moved to a slightly bigger setup. 2 plants skunked out my house out to the driveway from the basement. A good filter is important. Mountain Air has a 4" 200cfm one that works like a charm. Also 100w is ok but you should put in 2 26W CFL as that will put you in the sweet spot of 150w/plant (you will have 152). Also try topping, I am doing a grow atm with 3 topped and 3 not,all under a screen. The topped/lst plants are already ready to flower whereas the solely LST plants have only half filled the screen. Also is that aluminum on the walls? if so take it down immediately, aluminum absorbs more light then reflects and creates hotspots, mylar or panda film, failing that paint it matte white.


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 27, 2012)

thejimi said:


> your sock will need to be near the top of your box for flower, I am like you, started a pc grow and then moved to a slightly bigger setup. 2 plants skunked out my house out to the driveway from the basement. A good filter is important. Mountain Air has a 4" 200cfm one that works like a charm. Also 100w is ok but you should put in 2 26W CFL as that will put you in the sweet spot of 150w/plant (you will have 152). Also try topping, I am doing a grow atm with 3 topped and 3 not,all under a screen. The topped/lst plants are already ready to flower whereas the solely LST plants have only half filled the screen. Also is that aluminum on the walls? if so take it down immediately, aluminum absorbs more light then reflects and creates hotspots, mylar or panda film, failing that paint it matte white.


 Hi dude, the sock is fine where it is.. I have placed it there to allow a more even filtered intake flurry of air, I started a PC conversion a while ago but lost interest in it.. But agreed.. the bigger unit is miles better  I have a 4" IKON carbon filter in there atm but may upgrade to a RHINO depending how well the IKON performs.. 

I do plan to add supplementary CFL lighting as well as a possible UV-B ....I'am also toying with the idea of running Co2, but I'll do a bit more research 1st before I look into that  ..I will wait until I have completed the ducting for the HPS tube and then run some temperature test to see what the highest watt CFL I'll be able to run.. also I think I'll run 2X 6500K CFL's since these 100W HPS lamps do look a bit too warm (not sure of Kelvin rating) ..I will find out the K-rating and then that should allow me to work out what spectrum the CFL's should be to give me optimum range and the best spectrum color coverage.. 

I will most likely upgrade the 100W HPS/MH Ballast to the 250W Dimable Lumatek ballast which will allow me to run 150w, 175w, 250w ..and also a 20% boost for late flower..But I wanna make sure the temps are where I want them first  I bought a UV-B tube too, but after installing all the other elevated components there simply wasn't enough room...Its still on my mind though ..and there will be one going in there..just a case of finding the 10.0 ones in a suitable size (both lamp and fixture).

In this unit I plan to TOP - (multiple times), SCROG, then SUPER-CROP every top..this will help maximize my potential yield  ..  Nah! its not Aluminium lol.. Its Diamond Mylar... Its great stuff! But I will eventually upgrade to ORCA film later on down the line (ORCA is hella-reflective)   You are correct though..had that been Alu/foil then it should be torn down  lol... luckilly I know what I'am doing lol  ... anyhow still heaps more to come, pull up a seat and get your self a tasty beverage and funky peppery spliff and enjoy the show lol - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 27, 2012)

you where talking about a UVB ztealthy, and i would not recommend the CFL if you can avoid it there are quite a few options as far as tubes go, but if you "overdrive" a tube this will increase the UVB output in retrospect, so you could buy say a 14w tube and overdrive it to 28w and it would provide adequate UVB/watts for the size(because of the chemical change in the glass overtime form UV, the loss of life will not matter. meaning the overdriven bulb will stop producing adequate UVB long before its life span(for the visible light) is over.)


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 28, 2012)

Starting to really come together mate! sorry I lost this thread, got carried away helping someone out and pushed this to the bottom 

Anyway keep it up! I've just ordered a 270w LED to replace my 250w HPS, and I'll be using it alongside the 90w UFO and 45w Fluoro tube lol, also downgraded my extraction to a 120mm stupid high power PC fan (for gaming machines lol) as LED's will hopefully reduce temps even more and therefor the need for high power exhaust. I also want to be able to run the extraction 24/7 as quietly as possible and my 4" inline was/is just far to loud for my stealth purposes, and the smell escapes during lights/fans off (same timer)!


----------



## Matchbox (Sep 28, 2012)

My favorite part about your cabs is the neat little storage solutions, bathroom cup, scissor hooks tool hideaways lol  it's the little touches! Also really like that you can see into the res, good idea!


----------



## Ztelthy (Sep 28, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> My favorite part about your cabs is the neat little storage solutions, bathroom cup, scissor hooks tool hideaways lol  it's the little touches! Also really like that you can see into the res, good idea!


[video=youtube_share;9xIni9wdr24]http://youtu.be/9xIni9wdr24&nbsp; [/video]

just chillin to this ^ .. read you message...it made me smile - ZTELTHY


----------



## pecal (Oct 3, 2012)

looks good to me keep u the good work


----------



## SteezyDee (Oct 3, 2012)

Cant wait to see this finished!! Your box is fucking pro.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 4, 2012)

I've been real busy again this week.....and sadly not with this project  ..(Family commitments etc..) . and to top matters.. the items I need are still pending, so fingers crossed I'll receive the bits n bobs this week..asap ain't soon enough, lol  

I'am also really wanting to buy the Lumatek 150,175,250+ Dimmable ballast ..BUT feel like I should stick with the 100W Ballast for now..just to see what it can do in my plants Cab.

I have also decided upon another couple of mod's but shall get a grow out the way 1st... MOD#1:- Lower DWC tub to lowest shelf for maximum oppertunity in growth height. and MOD#2:- I want to enclose all the power terminations/plugs etc inside on a lower corner, boxed and air cooled ...this will make the unit really stealth...and to really make it 'STEALTH' I plan to exit the main ext. cable on the base of the Cab. at the the bottom (central) and then feed the power-cable through a hole drilled through the carpet and floor-boardsand into the mains via an RCD.. so even if the unit is inspected or moved forward 1ft or so its less likely to be discovered - SWEET!   

However as I say I wont do these mods until after I get my 100W Grow out the way 1st...I guess it'll be good to hold off on getting the new Lumatek ballast till then, should make for a great 2nd run 

anyhow.. things to do, places to go etc... UPDATE COMING SOON - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 4, 2012)

TBH light intensity is not an issue in the size of cab your growing in so HPS and MH are a waste of light i would look into T5 and PAR lighting. and since your so inclined to run so many watts maby you whould think about lining the walls with floro and make a hybrid vert unit.... just ideas.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 5, 2012)

Just switched over to LED's XD looking forward to it! I'll probably start a new thread once I get it all properly set up!

Show us some more updates Stelthy! XD

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 5, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Just switched over to LED's XD looking forward to it! I'll probably start a new thread once I get it all properly set up!
> 
> Show us some more updates Stelthy! XD
> 
> Stay Frosty!


Hi dude, be sure to send me a LINK when you start-up the new thread  ..Yeah I know ..its been a while I am busy tommoz, (gotta move 400 breeze blocks/bricks in 4X 45 mile trips) so will be out of action for a day or two lol...the 2nd day aka Sunday (Typically 'Day of rest' will be just that either a full on Steak meal or a possible mammoth Roasty followed by nothing but JD n Coke, TV, and a chilled smoke sesh. before passing out ready for Monday  lol... But upon commencing Monday I shall in-deed get back on it and post up my next UPDATE, Peace - ZTELTHY


----------



## Saldaw (Oct 6, 2012)

have a good one ztelthy!


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 6, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Hi dude, be sure to send me a LINK when you start-up the new thread  ..Yeah I know ..its been a while I am busy tommoz, (gotta move 400 breeze blocks/bricks in 4X 45 mile trips) so will be out of action for a day or two lol...the 2nd day aka Sunday (Typically 'Day of rest' will be just that either a full on Steak meal or a possible mammoth Roasty followed by nothing but JD n Coke, TV, and a chilled smoke sesh. before passing out ready for Monday  lol... But upon commencing Monday I shall in-deed get back on it and post up my next UPDATE, Peace - ZTELTHY


Nice... about the roast and/or steak not the work XD feeling a banging roast myself lol Have a good'un!


----------



## cL!cK (Oct 8, 2012)

amazing setup . will pm you asap! i have same idea in mind as i have the same cab


----------



## killerobsession (Oct 8, 2012)

very nice set up!!


----------



## atlrhysdavis (Oct 10, 2012)

awesome craftsmanship. I am following now!


----------



## THC&STDs4All (Oct 10, 2012)

the dopest! really like that you use every inch of the area. seriously.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, I've grown tired of waiting for the stuff I ordered to arrive, So.....I went ahead and bought the new 250W Dimmable Lumatek ballast...am toying with the notion of using it 1st instead of the 100 watter I have installed already   ...

I've been thinking about that ballast alot and how much I want it  lol.. am just researching which Digital 250w Dual-Spec lamp has the Highest PAR and is suitable for dimming.. I am thinking of using a Sun-master Dual spec HPS... 

I did wanna Veg with an EYE HORTILUX BLUE 250 but it seems import is my only option and I refuse to pay over £100.00 for one lamp...I've done it before but I wanna keep it under £50.00 for this lamp, unfortunately 250W Digi-Lux Lamps dont seem to exist... 

so...yeah that's where its at at the mo...I really hope to add more pics soon - ZTELTHY


----------



## SteezyDee (Oct 12, 2012)

Ahh man I'm dying to see some of the improvements you've made! If I were you, I'd go with the 250 out the gate.. Just for the fuck of it


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is the 250w box in all its glory  lol.. - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## cues (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice. Very tidy. Personally, I would shape the screen a little. Here's a pic of mine. It's changed a bit now and the dish is even deeper. Bear in mind that my bulb is at 90 degrees to yours 

I grow a variety of plants in there hence the shady, un-scrogged area on the right.
2x4x3 cupboard, 250w mh/hps, 6" 425 cfm&filter, flood/drain hydroton.
Didn't really cost me anything. Made up from stuff I used to have for vegging and a security lamp from a skip!


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)

cues said:


> Nice. Very tidy. Personally, I would shape the screen a little. Here's a pic of mine. It's changed a bit now and the dish is even deeper. Bear in mind that my bulb is at 90 degrees to yours View attachment 2370671
> 
> I grow a variety of plants in there hence the shady, un-scrogged area on the right.
> 2x4x3 cupboard, 250w mh/hps, 6" 425 cfm&filter, flood/drain hydroton.
> Didn't really cost me anything. Made up from stuff I used to have for vegging and a security lamp from a skip!


Hi Dude, cheers man  I was going to arc the screen but changed my mind for the 1st grow in this cab... mainly because I am unsure of how much extra stuff I may be adding... no doubt I'll modify it eventually though  Your setup looks pretty cool.. how much height has your plants got in there? How are you cooling your 250w in there ? I love finding useful things in skips..and you usually find them when you not really looking to hard either...I got my insulation strips for the door seals on my cab from a skip only recently  ..its perfect !! and the best thing 'its free'  

I am well happy I have my new ballast, the lowest wattage I can run now is 150W ..so its only 50W more than I was planning to use in this cab.. its funny I was originally only gunna use a 70w HPS  but if temps allow it I am very glad to have my new 250W dimmable Ballast, I am still planning to use a Metal Halide to veg with...anyone know if there are any real differences between 'Metal Halide' and 'Ceramic Metal Halide' ?? ...also which is best to run on a digital ballast ?

- ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)

*

as many of you prob. know I am building a stealth cab.. and have decided to up my Watts, from 100W HPS, to a Dimmable 250W HPS... I plan to use a 250W metal halide for veg, but am stuck between 2 lamps... one of them is a 6500k metal halide........and the other is a 6500k & 8000k "Dual Arc" metal halide... !??

My heads telling me a dedicated 6500k would be better, but I cant help but think having the extra spectrum of the 8000k arc as well ~ may be more benificial ??

Another thought is I could use a Dual Spectrum 250w HPS, but whether or not this would be better than the MH for Veg is again a question I need to ask ??

And lastly for best results in flowering should I use a 250w Dual Spec HPS aka: 1X 250w DigiLux Dual Spectrum HPS/Sun Master 250W, or a normal 250w Osram HPS Lamp

I own lots of HPS and METAL HALIDE Lamps....but knowing which to use is becoming a bit of a nightmare and I am super high as well lmao..So my thinking process is running slowly at best today..

Any 'light' shon on this topic would be very well received, (pun half intended




lol) .. and +REP Will be rewarded in receipt 

Cheers - ZTELTHY








*


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)

*

From what I understand the 6500k and the 8000k arc's fire up only 1 at a time ....so one-day the plants would be under 6500k then the next day they would be under 8000k then the next day back under 6500k...I dunno if this would be good or not but the lamp looks impressive just need to know if 8000k does anything extra for the plants....I mean it is a marine/coral life lamp with high PAR! but whether this would be useful for a land plant ? ? ? . - ZTELTHY








*


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)

*

I will try n find a kelvin color ratio chart n see where "8000k" (6500k and 8000k) is and hopefully find out how it will work in conjunction with Vegging and if a 6500k would be better or not!? - ZTELTHY ​




*


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 12, 2012)

*

If I could find exactly how the 8000k will have an effect on the plant before I commit to buying the lamp, I plan to scrog under the lamp but also want lots of nodes etc.. - ZTELTHY








*


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 12, 2012)

7500k-8000k is fine for VEG will help with more compact growth and reduce the chances of herm.

CMH has to be run on magnetic ballasts at this point in time.

dual arc bulbs are cool but the general engineering philosophy applies well here, "the more parts the more likely to fail"

dual arc would be a good choice in flower though so you can reduce the stretch but keep a HPS for backup in case it fails.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 12, 2012)

8000k will have more PAR than 6500k tecknically, but keep in mind land plants use yellow green light too. they are rated at 8000k because the chemicals to produce this light are changed to produce more blue, it still produces the same amt of red as any other MH. so goo light more compact growth good for veg, better than 6500k. i plan on getting 7500k my next MH bulb purchase.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 12, 2012)

anything like 1000k will be too blue containing too much 420 nm anything past 8000k would pretty much be not as good for vegging though.

the difference between CMH and MH is the ARC tube in a CMH bulb is made from CERAMIC instead of GLASS.

but the ceramic has special properties that make it a more balanced light but at a lower intensity.


----------



## cues (Oct 12, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Hi Dude, cheers man  I was going to arc the screen but changed my mind for the 1st grow in this cab... mainly because I am unsure of how much extra stuff I may be adding... no doubt I'll modify it eventually though  Your setup looks pretty cool.. how much height has your plants got in there? How are you cooling your 250w in there ? I love finding useful things in skips..and you usually find them when you not really looking to hard either...I got my insulation strips for the door seals on my cab from a skip only recently  ..its perfect !! and the best thing 'its free'
> 
> I am well happy I have my new ballast, the lowest wattage I can run now is 150W ..so its only 50W more than I was planning to use in this cab.. its funny I was originally only gunna use a 70w HPS  but if temps allow it I am very glad to have my new 250W dimmable Ballast, I am still planning to use a Metal Halide to veg with...anyone know if there are any real differences between 'Metal Halide' and 'Ceramic Metal Halide' ?? ...also which is best to run on a digital ballast ?
> 
> - ZTELTHY


I learnt flat scrog. Not doing any better with the shape but I suspct it's cos I changed lights and gone from a 600 hps (more efficient) flat scrog to a 250 u-scrog and still stuck on 0.75 gpw. Vertical next!
I wonder about using a timer to change the dimmable light? As in nature? I mean darker mornings and evenings and full sun at midday? I wonder how that would affect the gpw?
Thoughts?

P.s Cupboard is 36" tall, floor to roof and I got 12" to the screen in that pic (about 13 and a half now though, it was too tight and I deepened the dish). Venting is a 425 cfm 6" fan and filter. Didn't mess about cos I was worried about mold in what I knew would be a tight scrog. I love the challenge of tight spaces! I could save a lot of head space by stripping the security lamp of it's ballast etc and mounting it in another reflector (I have one lol!) but atm it works well and is only temporary so don't see the point.

But yeah, probably best sticking with flat for now. A U-scrog would be better suited if the bulb was at the other angle. All-in-all though, I think that is the better way to go (due to the light output pattern of an HPS). It just wouldnt fit in your cab I think.

Still, reckon these vertical peeps are blowing us both away.....


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 13, 2012)

Having my screen horizontal, I'am hoping for at least 3 oZ, anything more would be a bonus  I too have touched on the topic of mimicking nature and dimming the lights where necessary and peaking them at mid-day (High Sun) .. But after much debate.. it was decided its more benificial to deliver (High Sun) 'all the time' and towards the end of the grow add a dose of UV-B and some super lumens to make the buds get the Amsterdam appeal 

Eventually I'd like to do a vertical scrog with 2x vertical 8" cool-tubes ...a high red 600W HPS on top, and a Dual Arc 400W beneath, and UV-B hung even around the plant in the budding area's..Still thats a while off yet 

I did think about installing my lamp the other way around..but your right I had too limited a space to do so..n I figured if I ran pretty much any HPS lamp in there its such a small space,covered head to tail in Mylar the light should bounce around all over the place  so it should't be a problem....I hope  lol

How come your only doing a temporary cab atm ??

If and when I get round to doing a vert. grow...I'll be wanting a very tall cab/cupboard (at least 8' tall) I've seen one on RIU that was great...I cant remember the dudes username atm. but I am pretty certain 'Sir Verde' commented on that post a-lot too!?

..anyhow I hope to add my new ballast today, my new 12v transformer plug just arrived so I should be able to get the lighting rig completed today..pics will follow by the end of today...hopefully  

I am just off to roll my Wake N Bake as I am still bleary eyed..it should hit the spot n set me up for the day (got some B.B - Blue Cheese) its pretty good stuff...However when I do my 1st run in this unit I wanna do a Banana Kush....and then cure it with Banana peal just to really set it apart from the rest  !! - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 13, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> anything like 1000k will be too blue containing too much 420 nm anything past 8000k would pretty much be not as good for vegging though.
> 
> the difference between CMH and MH is the ARC tube in a CMH bulb is made from CERAMIC instead of GLASS.
> 
> but the ceramic has special properties that make it a more balanced light but at a lower intensity.


Does the Ceramic Arc make a difference to the way the plant/s grow under it ? as opposed to being under a normal Metal Halide ? I'am running a Lumatek Digital Ballast, so I guess I will have to go with a normal Metal Halide ...but I will defo be going for the 6500K version (although they are kinda hard to find with an E-40 fitting...I've seen one with an E-39 fitting but dunno if that'll work or not ?? - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 13, 2012)

mogul base is a mogul base so it will probably fit.

as far as the ceramic arc tube, it affects the light not the plant lol if its good light the plant will grow since it could be considered perfect spectrum its a great light the downside is a 400w which would normally cover a 3x3 now covers a 2x2.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 13, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> mogul base is a mogul base so it will probably fit.
> 
> as far as the ceramic arc tube, it affects the light not the plant lol if its good light the plant will grow since it could be considered perfect spectrum its a great light the downside is a 400w which would normally cover a 3x3 now covers a 2x2.


Ah..ok .. I will just stick to the 6500K standard MH and hope the E39 lamp fits the E-40 Mogul ... Then my next challenge is to figure out which Dual Spectrum 250W HPS lamp offers the highest PAR and get that...then lastly I want to get an extreme RED HPS in there for late flowering - ZTELTHY


----------



## cues (Oct 13, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Having my screen horizontal, I'am hoping for at least 3 oZ, anything more would be a bonus  I too have touched on the topic of mimicking nature and dimming the lights where necessary and peaking them at mid-day (High Sun) .. But after much debate.. it was decided its more benificial to deliver (High Sun) 'all the time' and towards the end of the grow add a dose of UV-B and some super lumens to make the buds get the Amsterdam appeal
> 
> Eventually I'd like to do a vertical scrog with 2x vertical 8" cool-tubes ...a high red 600W HPS on top, and a Dual Arc 400W beneath, and UV-B hung even around the plant in the budding area's..Still thats a while off yet
> 
> ...


Cab is temporary as I only moved in here as an 'in-between'. I need a house with a garage. There was a built-in cupboard so I just through some of my old veg stuff in there. My electric is on a coin meter that the landlord empties monthly so If i tried to run my full 900 watts, I think it would be noticeable. (600+250+some cfls)


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 14, 2012)

Could just say the missus runs the hairdryer a LOT lol 

Looking good Stelthy!

I did have an opinion on the lights but polyarcturus pretty much covered it good that your sticking with the 250, they are very nice lights for small grows and own it in a cool tube XD

Hows your grow turning/turned out Cues anyways?

Stay Frosty!


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 14, 2012)

i think you're gonna like that lumatek ballast...I have a 400watt one, and it's been working great! Efficient, quiet and stays cool...plus dimmable


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 14, 2012)

*-UPDATE-* 







I used my glue-gun to seal the CPU fans in-place within the ducting connectors 







The new 250w lamp looks huge within the DIY 3.7" Cool-Tube, I will now have to make a bigger reflector wing...oh well! that's pretty easy 







I have installed the new 250W Dimmable Lumatek Ballast.... just waiting on a female PC power-lead to arrive so I can modify it to become the lamp connector lead. 

















I didn't realise the CPU's had blue LED's in them lol... its ok, I can't see them doing any harm when you consider I'll be running a 250W MH and then a Dual Spec HPS, and when the main lamp turns off for the night so will the CPU's and the LED's on them... *looks PIMPIN' eh!? Lol  !!







Thats pretty much it so far... I have also connected the ducting on the left hand side..but didn't have enough 4" ducting to do the right...I'll get some more this week...Hopefully in time for tommoz official MONDAY UPDATE  







And this is the small C02 Tank etc that I may and may-not use... but it'll be sweet if I do.... I just need to work out exactly how much actual C02 I am going to need for the whole grow..then I'll decide if this tank will be ok...or whether a bigger one will be needed..and how big etc... I dug it out of my garage earlier and would love to have C02 in the Cab.. its design is perfect for the grow-gas  !! - ZTELTHY


----------



## SteezyDee (Oct 14, 2012)

YES! AN UPDATE! Looks like you got those fans to fit the cooltube nicely. Are those odor sox any good btw? the 250w doesnt look too big for the cab either.

Cheers!


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 14, 2012)

dont know how the co2 will help if your constantly exhausting. there will be way to much heat if you dont exhaust. am i missing something? light looks good an ballast placement is a good spot too.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 14, 2012)

SteezyDee said:


> YES! AN UPDATE! Looks like you got those fans to fit the cooltube nicely. Are those odor sox any good btw? the 250w doesnt look too big for the cab either.
> 
> Cheers!


Yeah man! .. the fans slotted straight straight in and were a comfortable fit  I glue gun'd them in to make them as effective as possible.. The Odor socks are great in my opinion...but I'd always use one as well as a propper Carbon Filter... I've heard good things about them but have never tested them on their own without a real Carbon Filter. - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 14, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> dont know how the co2 will help if your constantly exhausting. there will be way to much heat if you dont exhaust. am i missing something? light looks good an ballast placement is a good spot too.


I'll have to see what the temps are like.. and see if the Cool-tube fans are enough to keep the temps at bay! ..if so I'll be able to run C02 and keep the main exhaust on a timer. Cheers - Yeah I figured that be the best place for the ballast...out the way and close to the main exhaust filter and slightly adjacent to the main intake should keep it cool enough  ..and if not ..I'll add a fan by the Ballast to make sure its kept cool  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 14, 2012)

...and I can dim the ballast to run the Dual-Spec HPS lamp in flower at a reduced Wattage @ either 150W or 175W - so that should defo. allow me to shut off the main exhaust, C02 allows you to run slightly hotter temps too.. so that's always a bonus  ...still loads to do yet though !! - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 14, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> ...and I can dim the ballast to run the Dual-Spec HPS lamp in flower at a reduced Wattage @ either 150W or 175W - so that should defo. allow me to shut off the main exhaust, C02 allows you to run slightly hotter temps too.. so that's always a bonus  ...still loads to do yet though !! - ZTELTHY



unfortunately youll find yourself cutting a hole on the other end for more ducting for the lights so the air will not mix with the cab air and youll probably end up wanting to move the ballast to the outside but well see. 


looks great thus far!


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 14, 2012)

The light is on a sealed circuit so to speak  the ducting just isn't attached on the right hand side!

But I agree that the ballast could be a problem, my 250w one gets pretty damn hot.

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 15, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> The light is on a sealed circuit so to speak  the ducting just isn't attached on the right hand side!
> 
> But I agree that the ballast could be a problem, my 250w one gets pretty damn hot.
> 
> Stay Frosty!


Which ballast do you have? ...I have 3 other Lumatek Ballasts a 250, 400, and 600w .. The 400 gets warm and the 600 gets warmer...but the 250 stays pretty cool, I am hoping the 'dim switch' should make a difference to the Ballasts core temp/s as well!? (Just a hunch) lol.. - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 15, 2012)

Might make a difference I've only got a dodgy magnetic ballast, had a compact and a digital before, they all got hot


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 15, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Might make a difference I've only got a dodgy magnetic ballast, had a compact and a digital before, they all got hot


I'll have to setup a heat trial when its done..n see what works best  oh here's a LINK to my other thread....Got some questions that need answers  !! 



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/571248-ztelthy-needs-help-kelvin-k.html



The most recent question/s are the ones in my last post - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 15, 2012)

I've discovered and awesome way I can attach the Ducting on the right hand side.. I am gonna buy another 3.7" CPU fan...then take the fan out of it...just keep the plastic circle, I'll cut off the corners with the Dremmel and remove the fan, and cut out a notch for the Power cable and Mogul clamp.. then connect another rounded 3.7" CPU to it and then using 4" Aluminium ducting I'll connect the lamp to the intake fan/input connector.

Sounds more complex than it really is but this will be a-lot easier in the long run (changing lamps etc..) and will give me increased air-flow ..to further reduce the running temps of the 250W lamps.. and the temps in the actual grow-space - ZTELTHY


----------



## cues (Oct 16, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Could just say the missus runs the hairdryer a LOT lol
> 
> Looking good Stelthy!
> 
> ...


LOL! Hi MB.

Pulled 6 OZ when i finally weighed it in the end but I reckon it would have been 7 if I hadn't been smoking it during late flower and cure so still hovering about the 0.75 gpw. Gutted.
I think I went wrong in not vegging long enough and the problems I had with the light getting too close. Also I understand the 250 is less lumens per watt than the 600 I ued to use.
Smoke's about average. Smooth taste (getting better as cure goes on, about 6 weeks jarred up now)
Average effect.
I dished the screen more to get another couple of inches away from the light and put two cuttings (unfortunately flowering so needed re-vegging) in there for the next run. Next time I will keep training further into stretch too.
The bonsai chillis are my main worry atm though and I have to get them through winter. 
Anyway, the room i rather empty today as I potted some up into coco yesterday. Here's where I'm at right now.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 17, 2012)

*UPDATE :- 

*






This is the 3.7" CPU fan I took apart and modified.. this will be used as a coller on the right hand-side of the ducting (so the power cable can exit the Cooltube without interfering with the ducting 













My 250W SunMaster Dual Spectrum lamp came...but I am gonna hold out for the 6500K MH before I connect up the rest of the ducting







I modified a PC powerlead extension cable to become the cool-tubes mogul power connector to connect up to my Lumatek Ballast







I also got these jubilee clips to make sure all the ducting was secure and sealed







The new 4" ducting has arrived, BUT its more like 4.5" Ducting  which creates a problem ... I'll prob get some more, the run needs to be perfect 













I decided to have a quick test of the 250 dimmable Lumatek Ballast, this is a 250W Osram Super.... Its hella-bright for the size unit...good times !! 







it doesn't look to bright in this pic, but trust me  its bright  - ZTELTHY


----------



## cues (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice man. How come your photo's don't show the 'banding' I always get if I try and photograph with the light on? Do you think it's the bulb, ballast or your camera?
Love the fact you on't mess about with that ducting. It's not worth it with the other work you've put in.
Still can't help thinking that some kind of reflection would help optimise things. If not a standard reflector, maybe a 45 degree bevel around the top 4-6" of the cupboard.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 18, 2012)

cues said:


> Nice man. How come your photo's don't show the 'banding' I always get if I try and photograph with the light on? Do you think it's the bulb, ballast or your camera?
> Love the fact you on't mess about with that ducting. It's not worth it with the other work you've put in.
> Still can't help thinking that some kind of reflection would help optimise things. If not a standard reflector, maybe a 45 degree bevel around the top 4-6" of the cupboard.


digita ballasts run the lights at a much higher mega hertz thus no banding in pictures


----------



## cues (Oct 18, 2012)

So cool. I have heard this but to see it is cool.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 19, 2012)

cues said:


> Nice man. How come your photo's don't show the 'banding' I always get if I try and photograph with the light on? Do you think it's the bulb, ballast or your camera?
> Love the fact you on't mess about with that ducting. It's not worth it with the other work you've put in.
> Still can't help thinking that some kind of reflection would help optimise things. If not a standard reflector, maybe a 45 degree bevel around the top 4-6" of the cupboard.


Yeah..its cos its a digital ballast and a lamp thats meant for digital ballasts...if I used a EYE Hortilux lamp (meant for Magnetic Ballasts) on the Lumatek digital ballast ..it would still appear to flicker when caught on camera due to the different operating frequency ....same would happen if you used a Digi-Lux (Digital Lamp) on a Magnetic ballast...it would still flicker, but if you match up a digital lamp with a digital ballast ...no flicker and if you used a Magnetic Lamp on a Magnetic ballast the same "should" apply....[although I've never used a Magnetic ballast] ..(magnetic Ballast's get awful warm whilst running and most of them make a buzzing noise).

If the lamp appears to flicker the chances are the lamps life will be shortened due to the stress of flickering.. If you can use an HD Video camera to view your setup with the lights on you'll be able to tell if your running the correct type Lamp for the correct type Ballast ....an vice-versa..

I prefer Digital Ballasts and lamps..the only downside is that digital ballasts are 9 times outta 10 more expensive to buy..






















*ORCA**
Grow Film*ORCA Grow Film is a high performance L.E.D. microfiber technology that is now available in a wall covering for indoor gardens and controlled environment growing chambers.

This highly advanced black and white plastic microfiber film combines high performence reflectivity with the clear advantages of diffuse reflection to provide more light to your plants than ever thought possible.

ORCA Grow Film is waterproof, washable, and at 11 mil's thick, extremely durable.

ORCA's patent pending white plastic microfiber structure effectively scatters light from highly reflective crystalline structures within the substrate. This same principle is found in snowflakes, where the geometry of ice crystals reflects light extremely well. ORCA's microfiber structure is naturally diffuse, a characteristic that is recognized by its highly reflective, ultra-matte surface.

ORCA Grow Film provides 94% reflectivity across the full visible light spectrum, which represents the consistently highest reflection versus existing grow film solutions as verified by third party testing.

Unlike other grow films, ORCA Grow Film provides 99% diffuse reflection. The microfiber structure reflects light evenly regardless of its angle in relation to the light source. Isotropic surfice luminence virtually eliminates hot spots and does not require the surface to be hung flat to maintain its reflective quality.

ORCA Grow Film is 100% impenetrable by light and is thermally reflecting, which keeps the growing environment cooler. Use the black side for darkrooms and other applications where darkening walls is required.

ORCA Grow Film is waterproof, and can be easily cleaned using common household cleaners. UV stable, ORCA Grow Film will not yellow.

ORCA Grow Film is recyclable and eco-friendly, contains no halogens, plasticizers or VOCs.

ORCA Grow Film measures 54 inches in width and is available in 25-foot, 50-foot and 100-foot long rolls.

Attach multiple pieces of Orca Grow Film with specially manufactured Orca Seam Tape, a 3-inch wide by 75 foot long roll is available







I'am not to bothered about using a better/modified reflector...for now.. As I plan to re-decorate after the 1st grow - and cover the grow-space in ORCA Film, and I'll prob make a custom ORCA reflector as well....but that's all fun for another day  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice! That Orca film does look ridiculous, very expensive though, I quite like my shiny diamond mylar, looks a bit more spacey 

Those are some nice looking chilli's Cues! Mine have all finished producing and are dying off for the winter, cant be asked to save them lol XD


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 20, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Nice! That Orca film does look ridiculous, very expensive though, I quite like my shiny diamond mylar, looks a bit more spacey
> 
> Those are some nice looking chilli's Cues! Mine have all finished producing and are dying off for the winter, cant be asked to save them lol XD


Yeah ORCA Film is mega reflective and bright!   ..But also crazy expensive  lol, I too prefer the look of Diamond Mylar ..but I am being won over by just how much brighter ORCA film makes the grow-room and that can only be good  and it'll allow us to pull more weight ..from the same lights    - ZTELTHY


----------



## cues (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!
Cheers MB. I,m a bit further south than you and mine are indoors. Even a sunny windowsill is enough to get them to overwinter if you prune them back hard.
Outside, cutting them back to a 6" stump and putting a plastic bottle (bottom cut off) over them will at least give them a fighting chance.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 22, 2012)

They were a bit shit lol, not very chili'esque at all going to get a better chilli strain before I decide to keep them alive over winter


----------



## cues (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahh, but the love is in the mix of flavours!

Today i spent 2 hrs watering my potted up ones in coco, scraping moss and lichens of the roof to add and suddenly realised the pot side (meaning the ones in pots!) all needs up-grading. It's the watering that does my head in! Takes too much time. The hydro sytem just gets on with it.

I have a 2x4 table spare and I'm going to convert it to some sort of passive hydro with the bonchis standing in the table in their pots and a manual drain of some type. Still, got winter to worry about that. May add a pump in summer if needed.

Just learned how to make T5 fixtures for next to nothing (with ballasts from energy saving cfl's) so that's my next project!


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 22, 2012)

well i wouldnt go as far as to use those for T5 bulb maybe the 2ft ones. but what you can use is a 4 bulb T8 ballast(20$) and splice the outputs together to drive x2 T5 54w bulbs and you could use the end cap idea he had.


----------



## cues (Oct 23, 2012)

We only really get hold of 23w cfl in the uk.
Not really sure how this would apply yet but I think there are some cool apps for stealth grows.
Thats IF it works well enough. I am just posting what I read.


----------



## cues (Oct 23, 2012)

Poly, I hope to try this out at the weekend if I have time but don't hold me to it.
Why would I use a 4-bulb ballast? the point was to use 1 that would cost £1. I know if I need 4 it's going to be harder work, at a cost of £4.
It's not something I will try without being at home without the fire extinguishers ready though!


----------



## cues (Oct 23, 2012)

P.s. poly, don't go there with splicing outputs. It would work with DC in series, AC will be dodgy.
I'm no sparky but I assume that the ballasts have an individual ac/dc rectifier that could possibly cause problems if running more than one with a single bulb.
I think we both need help from a proper electrician/electronic engineer here.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

cues said:


> Poly, I hope to try this out at the weekend if I have time but don't hold me to it.
> Why would I use a 4-bulb ballast? the point was to use 1 that would cost £1. I know if I need 4 it's going to be harder work, at a cost of £4.
> It's not something I will try without being at home without the fire extinguishers ready though!


no if they are the 23w one i woudl use a CFL bulb and not overdrive them if they are not for UV.

but as far as UV lights go i would overdrive for the reasons i already stated in fact the CFL ballast is probably the easiest to overdrive with since it is a solid state ballast. but as far as other ballasts go it can be more difficult. i cant find the link to it but it tells you all about the ballasts and how to wire them, the 23w CFL ballasts are the same as most electronic ballasts just smaller and placed inside a bulb instead of a black box.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 23, 2012)

cues said:


> P.s. poly, don't go there with splicing outputs. It would work with DC in series, AC will be dodgy.
> I'm no sparky but I assume that the ballasts have an individual ac/dc rectifier that could possibly cause problems if running more than one with a single bulb.
> I think we both need help from a proper electrician/electronic engineer here.


the point of the CFl ballast is to covert the electricity to DC. the only real issue with overdriving is when you use magnetic ballasts in series... some time it wont work.

yeah i found the link!
http://www.oocities.org/teeley2/overdrv1.html


----------



## pecal (Oct 24, 2012)

looking good


----------



## cues (Oct 24, 2012)

My understanding of electrics is limited but I would worry about the 2 power supplies going out of phase.
Or would both power supplies, if from the same ac ring main, operate 'in phase' together?
I understand what you are saying about overdriving the UV bulbs. The glass will polarize before the gas starts to degrade.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 24, 2012)

Man! All the stuff I've ordered is taking ages on being delivered,  I really wanted to post up some more cool pics this week..but it looks like I will have to wait until Monday now... Oh!.. I've found 12.0 and 25.0 UV-B Florescent Tubes...anyone know if either of these are better than the 10.0 I was originally gonna go with ?? - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 24, 2012)

more percent light ouput the bett IMO since it always seems harder to get lights closer rather than having them far away. i would love a 25% uvb bulb got any links?


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 24, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> more percent light ouput the bett IMO since it always seems harder to get lights closer rather than having them far away. i would love a 25% uvb bulb got any links?


I'll Post a LINK for you tommoz dude, am nakered tonight n literally bout to hit the sack  I need to figure out the correct out-put for my size cab..and ultimately where I can position it (depending on strength/out-put)etc... anyways I'am off to bed! - ZTELTHY


----------



## cues (Oct 24, 2012)

Sleep well mate. Best I can find is 12% but off to the reptile shop tomorrow....


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 24, 2012)

cues said:


> My understanding of electrics is limited but I would worry about the 2 power supplies going out of phase.
> Or would both power supplies, if from the same ac ring main, operate 'in phase' together?
> I understand what you are saying about overdriving the UV bulbs. The glass will polarize before the gas starts to degrade.


im no sure u underestand what your saying i would use one ballast to overdrive on bulb. its all in the link man.


----------



## cues (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry, my bad. Thought you meant using 2 PSU's on one bulb. From what I read it's possible but not a good idea.
The one thing that keeps cropping up when I read up on this is that overdriving is not energy efficient.
I suspect Fluro growers are going the wrong way with HO bulbs if they are chasing the GPW. From what I have read, they would be better off with more 'normal' bulbs running at the correct ratings.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 25, 2012)

cues said:


> Sorry, my bad. Thought you meant using 2 PSU's on one bulb. From what I read it's possible but not a good idea.
> The one thing that keeps cropping up when I read up on this is that overdriving is not energy efficient.
> I suspect Fluro growers are going the wrong way with HO bulbs if they are chasing the GPW. From what I have read, they would be better off with more 'normal' bulbs running at the correct ratings.


yeah and your right it is hard/dangerous to do. ive ruined a few ballast like that actually. the issue in not the AC elec it after its been converted to DC. the rectifiers would have to be of a similar model so the DC sine wave would match the other ballasts... otherwise you get 2 DC voltage current out of sync causing overload.

but no, i meant one power compact ballast overdriving one t5 flouro.


----------



## cues (Oct 25, 2012)

Still tired so didn't read this through but looks interesting.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/.../mXytwur.pdf


----------



## cues (Oct 25, 2012)

[Sorry, link didn't work so cut/copied/pasted

Apri
l 2002 1/16
AN1546
- APPLICATION NOTE
VIPower: SELF&#8211;OSCILLATING CONVERTER USING
VK05CFL FOR COMPACT FLUORESCENT LAMPS
N. Aiello - S. Messina
ABSTRACT
This application note introduces a new self&#8211;oscillating converter based on VK05CFL device to drive
&#8220;SE&#8221;, &#8220;DE&#8221;, and &#8220;TE&#8221; fluorescent tubes. The design is intended for 5 to 23W fluorescent lamps and 110V,
230V ± 20%main voltage.
1. INTRODUCTION
Compact fluorescent lamps are the most popular in the consumer market because compared to the
traditional incandescent lamps they offer the following advantages:
- Low power consumption (about 80% lower);
- Very high brightness (five times higher);
- Very long life (from five to ten times higher).
The proposed converter is based on the new VK05CFL VIPower device in half bridge configuration and
offers the following economical benefits:
- Monolithic solution with Power and control part on the same chip;
- No saturable coil transformer is required;
- Reduced number of component with consequent PCB miniaturization;
- Single device for all CFL power range, 5W ÷ 23W.
2. THE BALLAST CONCEPT
When a fluorescent lamp is turned on, the main voltage is not sufficient to cause the initial ionization. An
element is needed to provide high voltage across the tube to start the process.
Figure 1 schematically shows the relationship between the voltage and the current of the arc discharge
in a fluorescent lamp.
Figure 1: Static volt-ampere characteristic of a gas discharge
2/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
There is a region where the arc discharge characteristic has a negative slope: in this region most of the
discharge lamps operate. To prevent current runaway and ensure stable operation from a constant
voltage power supply the negative characteristic must be counterbalanced by a circuit element or
component having positive characteristic. This element is called ballast.
3. CONVENTIONAL BALLAST
The ballast must be efficient, simple, ensure a proper lamp starting, have no adverse effect on lamp life,
and ensure stable lamp run-up and operation. There are several types of ballasts: Resistor ballasts,
Capacitor ballasts, Choke-capacitor ballasts, Inductor ballasts. In order to drive fluorescent lamps at
230V, 50 Hz inductor ballasts are used.
Typical circuit using starter and inductor ballast is shown in figure 2.
Figure 2: Circuit with fluorescent lamp using electromagnetic ballast and bimetallic starter
This conventional circuit uses the &#8220;starter&#8221; to ignite the lamp. The starter initially is in &#8220;open&#8221; state. When
the main voltage is applied to the circuit, the gas around the bimetallic strip is ionized and the current
starts to flow. The bimetallic self-heating strip closes the contact and the current flows through the
metallic contact; the gas into the starter is de-ionized, the current heats the tube cathodes and
simultaneously begins the cooling of the starter. When the starter has cooled down, it reopens its
contacts, the ballast generates an overvoltage that ignites the tube.
If there is not enough overvoltage to strike the tube there is a false start (starter and main voltage are not
synchronized). This phenomenon will repeat itself until the tube ionization is complete. This is a problem
for the tube because increasing the number of false start, the lamp life will decrease.
Flickering effect is visible at low frequency. The fluorescent tube turns off when the current is zero: this is
the source of the 50Hz flickering in a standard circuit. It is a problem which can lead to visual troubles
due to the stroboscopic effect on rotating machines or computer monitors. Moreover in this kind of ballast,
the power loss and the dimensions are not negligible. The ballast power loss is about 10 to 20%
consequently the ballast efficiency is 80 to 90%. The size and weight of the ballast are determined by its
volt-ampere rating: high power lamps operate at high current, requiring larger chokes.
3/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
4. ELECTRONIC BALLAST
It is possible to improve the ballast performances driving the tube through an electronic converter. A
typical electronic ballast block diagram is shown in figure 3.
Figure 3: Electronic ballast block diagram
These converters generally operate in the range of 20 ÷ 50 kHz with the following features:
a) Improved circuit efficiency, (reduced ballast loss).
b) Weight and dimension reduction.
c) Improved luminous efficiency.
d) Absence of flicker.
e) Facility for accurate control of lamp power.
f) Starting and operating conditions controlled in order to improve lamp life.
In the fluorescent lamp, at high frequency the ionization state cannot follow the rapid changes of the lamp
current. The dynamic lamp voltage-current characteristic tends to become linear and waveform distortion
is reduced. In figure 4, the typical characteristics of a fluorescent lamp dynamic volt-ampere
characteristics are shown.
Figure 4: Dynamic volt-ampere characteristic of a fluorescent lamp at 15 kHz
Overall lamp efficiency is improved and above 20 kHz a gain up to 20% can be obtained as shown in
figure 5.
4/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
Figure 5: Fluorescent lamps high frequency efficiency
The flickering phenomenon is not visible at high frequencies.
The electronic circuit must drive fluorescent lamps with AC current in order to avoid constant bias of the
electrodes decreasing the lamp lifetime. In fact when a unidirectional current flows into the tube the
cathode material is absorbed by the electron flow with a strong filament reduction.
The DC-AC converter normally uses dual switch topologies; the most popular are:
a) Voltage fed series resonant half bridge topology,
b) Current fed push-pull topology.
5. VK05CFL DEVICE APPLICATION
The proposed converter is based on voltage fed series resonant half bridge topology. It uses the
VK05CFL device housed in a standard SO-8 package. In the same chip control part and power stage are
integrated. The power stage is the Emitter switching composed of a high voltage bipolar darlington in
cascode configuration with a low voltage MOSFET. Using this power configuration it is possible to obtain
both the bipolar (voltage and current capability) and the MOSFET (switching speed) characteristics.
The application circuit using VK05CFL device is shown in figure 6.
The input section consists in a fuse resistor R0 a full bridge diode rectifierD0, D1, D2 D3 , and an L0C1
input filter. This filter provides DC voltage and improves EMI performance according to IEC 61000-3-2
standard. Two VK05CFL devices in half bridge configuration compose the converter section. The
converter operates in Zero Voltage Switching resonant mode in order to reduce the transistor switching
losses and electromagnetic interference.
The proposed circuit does not require a saturable transformer to set the operating frequency, but it is set
by the C5 and C6 capacitors. The devices during the ON state charge these capacitors and when the
voltage on them reaches 1.6 V, the power stage is turned OFF. If the capacitors C5 and C6 have the
same value the circuit will oscillate with a duty cycle of 50%. This is a fundamental condition in order to
have symmetrical current flowing into the tube and avoiding cataphoresis effects increasing the lamp life.
The devices are triggered and supplied by two secondary windings turned on the ballast choke. The ratio
between primary and secondary windings is 10:1. The networks composed by R4-C10 and R5-C11
realize the devices input filter.
5/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
It provides a proper supply voltage delaying the sec pins voltage compared to the secondary winding
voltage in order to avoid hard switching condition.
The start- up network is made up by resistor R2 and the capacitor C8. During steady state the C8
capacitor is discharged by means of a high voltage integrated diode connected between the diac pin and
the device collector.
R1 is the pull-up resistor and C7 is the snubber capacitor.
The C4, C13 and PTC compose the tube ignition network
There are two methods to ignite the tube: a) cool ignition, b) warm ignition. The first one is realized only
when the C4 capacitor is mounted across the tube.
Fig. 6 Application circuit
6. START-UP DESCRIPTION
At start- up the VK05CFL is OFF. When the voltage on C8, connected to DC bus by resistor R2, reaches
the internal diac threshold (~30V) the low side device is turned ON making the current flow. The current
path in this condition is: C3, ignition network, ballast choke Lp, low side VK05CFL and ground. The
voltage drop on Lp is transferred to the secondary windings confirming the &#8220;ON&#8221; state for the low and the
&#8220;OFF&#8221; state for the high side. In this phase the tube is an open circuit and the system will oscillate at a
resonance frequency due to Lp-Ze where Ze is the equivalent impedance due to C4 C13 and PTC (see
Fig.6). This frequency is higher than steady state frequency and the secondary voltages switch-off the
devices before the capacitors C5-C6 are charged. In this way the system is able to work in start&#8211;up and
steady state both at different frequencies.
6/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
Since Ce>>C4
is possible neglect its contribution in the resonance formulae obtaining (cool ignition):
Where: fr = Start-up resonance frequency.
Lp = Ballast choke.
C4 = Tube ignition capacitor.
If warm ignition is applied the fr will be related to the PTC resistance variation.
7. STEADY STATE DESCRIPTION
When the tube is ignited the resonance frequency becomes:
Where: f&#8217;r = Steady state resonance frequency.
While the steady state frequency is set by two capacitors C5 and C6 connected to osc pin. It is possible
to calculate the steady state frequency with the following relationship:
Where:
Where:
R = Internal resistance = 12 kW.
C = C4 or C5.
tstorage is the power storage time. It is a function of collector peak current and temperature (see datasheet
VK05CFL &#8220;ELECTRONIC DRIVER FOR CFL APPLICATION&#8221.
tdv/dt is a function of collector peak current snubber capacitor value, and collector voltage
For example if we consider
C5=C6=1.2nF; ton=12 x 103 x 1.2 x 10-9 x 0.91 = 13ms.
tstorage = 0.4ms, and C7 = 680nF, tdv/dt 9 0.8ms.
T = 2 x (13+0.4+0. = 2 x(14.2) = 28.4ms, % f = 35 kHz.
C C2 C3 e = + (1)
4 2
1
L C
f
p
r V V
=
p (2)
r
p e
r f
L C
f <<
V V
=
2p
1 &#8217;
(3)
T
f
1 = (4)
ON storage dv dt t t t
T
2 /
= + + (5)
2
5
ON n t = R VC V l (6)
7/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
8. SECONDARY FILTER DESIGN
According to schematic shown in Fig. 6 the R4-C10 R5-C11 filters design must perform with the following
consideration:
1) The sec filtered voltage must achieve the device ON at the end of the negative dV/dt and before the
end of the freewheeling diode conduction in order to avoid hard switching or switching-on delay.
2) The filtered voltage must be high enough (greater than 5V at the end of ton in order to guarantee the
right working frequency.
This second condition is strongly related to the load (power of the tube) because the drop on the choke
primary winding decreases increasing the load current (see Fig 16). A good choice is to fix the time
constant (t = R x C) in the range: 1.5ms ÷ 3.3ms.
The resistors R4, and R5 must be designed according to power dissipated on them during pre-heating
phase (worst case: higher voltage on the secondary winding).
9. IGNITION PHASE
To ignite the lamp two methods are used: a) cool ignition method, b) Warm ignition with cathodes preheating.
Cool ignition method.
Figure 7: Application circuit for European market using cool ignition method
a) Cool ignition. According to figure 7 when the low side device switches ON the current flows through:
C3, C4 Lp VK05 Low side device. Lp and C4 fix the resonance frequency. The device current
increases and after few cycles will generate enough voltage to strike the tube on capacitor C4 . Its
value can exceed 1A.
8/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
b) Warm ignition. In figure 6 a typical application circuit is shown. The warm ignition heats the cathodes
in order to increase the electron emission without striking the tube. In this way the following
advantages are achieved: the tube is ignited with a moderate voltage (lower than cool ignition); the
lamp life will increase. In the application board the cathodes pre-heating is obtained using a PTC
resistor.
10. VK05CFL APPLICATION BOARD
Figure 8: Application demoboard: Component layout
This demo can work with two different main voltages: 230Vrms (Europe) and 110Vrms (USA). For the
European market the capacitors C1 and C12 must be replaced with one capacitor connected between
the D1 cathode pin and the D3 anode pin. It is possible to drive CFL in the power range from 5W up to
23W.
Figure 9: Top view(not in scale) Figure 10: Bottom view(not in scale)
According to figure 7 (cool ignition method), in table 1 and table 2 the European market component list is
reported.
9/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
For US market the electrical scheme becomes:
Figure 11: Application circuit for US market
In Table 3 and table 4 the US component list is shown.
10/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
Table 1: European component list up 15 W Table 2: European component list 15 W ÷ 23W
If preheating cathodes is requested, according to figure 6 a capacitor C13=10nF 630V and a PTC are
added to C4 capacitor.
T1 (Lp=3.1mH): Supplier: VOGT electronic AG
Inductance: 3.1 mH ± 5%
Drawing n°: LL 001 023 41
T1 (Lp=2.1mH): Supplier: VOGT electronic AG
Inductance: 2.1 mH ± 5%
Drawing n°: LL 001 023 21
European market power lamp: 5W ÷ 15W European market power lamp: > 15W ÷ 23W
Ref. Value Ref. Value
T1 Lp = 3.1 mH; N1/N2= N1/N3= 10 T1 Lp = 2.1 mH; N1/N2= N1/N3= 10
Lo 820mH Lo 820mH
D0, D1,
D2, D3
1N4007 D0, D1,
D2, D3
1N4007
C1 3.3mF 400V, Electrolytic capacitor C1 6.8mF 400V Electrolytic capacitor
C2, C3 100nF, 250V C2, C3 100nF, 250V
C4 2.4nF 630V C4 2.4nF 630V
C5, C6 1.2nF 63V C5, C6 1nF 63V
C7 470pF 400V C7 470pF 400V
C8 22nF 63V C8 22nF 63V
C10,
C11
1.5nF 100V C10, C11 1.5nF 100V
R0 10W, 0.5W R0 10W, 0.5W
R1, R2 1MW, 0.25W R1, R2 1MW 0.25W
R4, R5 2.2kW, 0.25W R4, R5 1kW, 05W
U1, U2 STMicroelectronics VK05CFL U1, U2 STMicroelectronics VK05CFL
11/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
Table 3: US component list up 15 W Table 4: US component list 15 W ÷ 23W
T1 (Lp=3.1mH): Supplier: VOGT electronic AG
Inductance: 3.1 mH ± 5%
Drawing n°: LL 001 023 41
T1 (Lp=2.1mH): Supplier: VOGT electronic AG
Inductance: 2.1 mH ± 5%
Drawing n°: LL 001 023 21
USA market power lamp: 5W ÷ 15W USA market power lamp: > 15W ÷ 23W
Ref. Value Ref. Value
T1 Lp = 3.1 mH; N1/N2= N1/N3= 10 T1 Lp = 2.1 mH; N1/N2= N1/N3= 10
Lo 820mH Lo 820mH
D0, D2 1N4007 D0, D2 1N4007
C1 10mF 200V C1 22mF 200V
C12 10mF 200V C12 22mF 200V
C2, C3 100nF, 250V C2, C3 100nF, 250V
C4 2.4nF 630V C4 2.4nF 630V
C5, C6 1.2nF 63V C5, C6 1nF 63V
C7 470pF 400V C7 470pF 400V
C8 22nF 63V C8 22nF 63V
C10,
C11
1.5nF 100V C10,
C11
2.7nF 100V
R0 10W, 0.5W R0 10W, 0.5W
R1, R2 1MW, 0.25W R1, R2 1MW, 0.25W
R4, R5 2.2kW, 0.25W R4, R5 1kW, 05W
U1, U2 STMicroelectronics VK05CFL U1, U2 STMicroelectronics VK05CFL
12/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
11. EXPERIMENTAL RESULTS
In this section the evaluation of the dynamic board is reported. The results have been obtained
considering the following conditions:
a) Main voltage Vmain = 230Vrms
b) Power lamp Plamp = 23W
c) Ambient temperature Ta = 25°C
11.1 START-UP PHASE
Figure 12 shows the first cycle after the system switch-on; as it is possible to notice when the low side
diac pin voltage reaches 30V the device switches on and the converter begins the oscillations. During the
first cycle an integrated diode discharges the diac capacitor keeping the voltage low during a normal
operation. When the main voltage is switched off, the system resets its state and the start-up network
(R2-C is able to restart the converter.
Figure 12: Vin = 230V, Ch1= Mid point voltage, Ch2= diac voltage
Figure 13: Vin = 230V, Ch1= Mid point voltage, Ch4= Collector device current
Ch2 Ch1
Ch1 Ch4
13/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
In figure 13 the start up phase with 23W lamp is shown using cool ignition method. The device current
(Ch4) rapidly increases; after six cycles its value is able to generate an overvoltage to ignite the tube,
using a start-up capacitor.
Figure 14: Vin = 230V,Ch4= Cathodes current during pre-heating phase
In figure 14 the start up phase using 23W lamp with warm ignition method is shown. The ignition time of
the lamp is lower than 1s.
The current lamp with pre-heating circuit is about 3 times lower than the cool ignition, ensuring the
heating of the cathodes. Figure 15 shows the cathodes resistance variation in this phase. The hot/cold
cathode resistance ratio is about 5.
Figure 15: Vin = 230V Math1 = Cathodes resistance during pre-heating phase
Ch4
Math1
14/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
11.2 STEADY STATE PHASE
In figure 16 steady state waveforms are shown.
Figure 16: Vin = 230V Ch1= Midpoint voltage, Ch2= secondary winding voltage, Ch3= Vk05 sec pin
input voltage, Ch4= Lamp current.
The working frequency is 43 kHz with duty 50%. Using the proposed input filter the voltage at the end of
the Ton is about 4.5 V. This condition allows to drive the converter from the capacitors&#8217; frequency in all the
main voltage range.
11.3 THERMAL ANALYSIS
The thermal board analysis has been performed in order to verify the temperature of the real devices in
the application. In order to sink the heat, the copper area dedicated is: Low side device: 128mm2; High
side device: 69mm2. In figure 17 the PCB + devices thermal map when 18W tube is driven is shown.
Figure 17 shows that the high side device temperature is 52°C and the low side device temperature is
55°C. The DT between the two devices is due to the presence of inductor pin soldered on the same
copper area.
11.4 DEMOBOARD EFFICIENCY
Using a 23 W tube the demoboard efficiency has been estimated at 90%.
11.5 HARMONIC ANALYSIS
The FFT analysis has been performed on the board input current in order to evaluate its harmonic
spectrum.
The analysis has been performed using TEKTRONICS oscilloscope. The setting of the input filter has
been chosen to drive a 18W tube: C1=3.3mF; L0=820mH; R0=10W satisfying IEC 6100-3-2 requirements.
The input measured power is 19 W. In table 5, test results are summarized.
Ch1
Ch3
Ch4
Ch2
15/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
Figure 17: Vin = 220V; P2= High side device; P3= Low side device; Tube 18W
Figure 18: Vin = 220V; P2= Input current harmonic spectrum
Table 5: Vin = 220V; Tube 18W. Harmonic current
Harmonic order mA mA/W IEC limits mA/W
Fundamental 91 ---
Third 65 3.4 3.4
Fifth 27 1.42 1.9
Seventh 11.5 0.6 1
Ninth 4.5 0.24 0.5
P2
P3
5th
3rd
7th
9th
Fundamental
16/16
AN1546 - APPLICATION NOTE
Information furnished is believed to be accurate and reliable. However, STMicroelectronics assumes no responsibility for the consequences
of use of such information nor for any infringement of patents or other rights of third parties which may results from its use. No license is
granted by implication or otherwise under any patent or patent rights of STMicroelectronics. Specifications mentioned in this publication are
subject to change without notice. This publication supersedes and replaces all information previously supplied. STMicroelectronics products
are not authorized for use as critical components in life support devices or systems without express written approval of STMicroelectronics.
The ST logo is a trademark of STMicroelectronics
W 2002 STMicroelectronics - Printed in ITALY- All Rights Reserved.
STMicroelectronics GROUP OF COMPANIES
Australia - Brazil - Canada - China - Finland - France - Germany - Hong Kong - India - Israel - Italy - Japan - Malaysia -
Malta - Morocco - Singapore - Spain - Sweden - Switzerland - United Kingdom - U.S.A.
http://www.st.com
This datasheet has been download from:
www.datasheetcatalog.com
Datasheets for electronics components.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok dude, lets keep it to LINKs on this page ^  cheers! - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 26, 2012)

* UPDATE .................AT LAST  !!!


*






I just added this small CFL (Green)..but the little fucker blew after about 5 mins  .. so I have ordered a couple of better quality green lights







I got myself a pair of LUMII Grow-Room Glasses..so I dont fry my eyes whilst looking at the HID lights etc..







Here's a closer pic of them, they are good quality and pretty comfy to ware 







My 250W 6500K Metal-Halide turned up ..despite the lamp being a lot shorter in length than the 250W HPS Lamp, it sure was bright !!!







Here is the 250W 6500K Lamp firing up...







It fired up quickly without any hesitation and once lit the light stayed stable with zero flickering   







It looks propper nice in there now..I am really wanting to grow some veg  asap lol...







I got impatient trying to find 3.8" Aluminium ducting so I used the crappy piece I had left and added a load of silver tape to hold it in place and sealed 







Thats my air-cooled lamp sorted...I'am running a temp test over the next few hours just to see if it runs more-or-less at a perfect ambient temp.....results pending 







With the added 'Blue' I am hoping A) it wont interfere with the spectrum in a bad way and B) Hopefully it may add something to the spectrum and improve it possible in some way  ..of course if it does nothing...I wont really care to much  lol







The DIY Cool-Tube does a fine job of shifting the lamps heat, and as added piece of mine the Carbon Filter behind the Cool tube (separate rig) clears any lingering heat 







I still need to cover the vents + add rectangular ducting ..(to keep it low profile) ..still I'll prob do that this week 







Here's the new ducting joined in and sealed 







I am using both Silver Tape, Cable Ties and Jubilee Clips (just to be on the safe side in keeping the Cool-Tube's duct run sealed and separate from the main filter/exhaust rig







I installed the grren night light...but! ..it blew  ...new ones are on their way 







The 2 rigs side by side 







I took a step back just to show how the unit/cab's starting to look...not long now 'The finish Line is in sight' ...but still got a few more things to do yet 







Nice and bright, Nice and clean 























Well finally some more stuff turned up so without further a-due I will crack on....May have to skin up a fatty for the journey  but I will defo be spending some time on it so I have a great UPDATE next week  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 26, 2012)

SWEET AS    !!! 3X 3.7" CPU Fans and my 250W MH has the rooms ambient temp BANG ON 26oC !!    Couldn't be happier .. Just noticed the Mercury level is sitting at the wrong height on the cheapy analog Thermometer..still thats easy enough to get sorted ..I am still ecstatic "26oC" !!! Superb!  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 27, 2012)

Wicked! Now hurry up and get some beans in lol 

Looks excellent mate, in honesty I didn't think the PC fans would cut it, cooling the 250w, good that you got it to work!


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 27, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Wicked! Now hurry up and get some beans in lol
> 
> Looks excellent mate, in honesty I didn't think the PC fans would cut it, cooling the 250w, good that you got it to work!







































Hi dude, I wont be planting any for a while yet cos I have just planted 1X Blue Cheese in my other Cab!  .. I'am aiming to smash my record of 17.5oZ from a (single plant) perhaps 20oZ    !!! ...sadly it'll be my last grow in that cab....as after I will be taking it apart a getting rid of it  ...My Wifes not overally happy about it...but she and I have come to an agreement...thats also why I've been making the TV Grow Cab... I'd be lost without a Cab. in my life  lol.. 

Yeah the 3 PC fans and the 4" Systemair In-Line fan has it sorted...and in warmer weather I can control temps with the Wattage Selecter on my Lumatek Digital Ballast  

More Updates coming soon  !!! - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 27, 2012)

Harsh, my missus don't like it either which is why I'm only allowed 1 cab with a max of 2 plants but she don't go in there so I usually run 2-5 lol this time only 1 though. Bloody women!

But then you only need 1 helluva efficient portable cab and it'll last you a lifetime.

I'll challenge your record with my grow, I'll aim for 18oz see who can get the most, seeing as we have roughly equivalent wattages, LED vs HPS in similar setups?


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 28, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Harsh, my missus don't like it either which is why I'm only allowed 1 cab with a max of 2 plants but she don't go in there so I usually run 2-5 lol this time only 1 though. Bloody women!
> 
> But then you only need 1 helluva efficient portable cab and it'll last you a lifetime.
> 
> I'll challenge your record with my grow, I'll aim for 18oz see who can get the most, seeing as we have roughly equivalent wattages, LED vs HPS in similar setups?


Women can be so hard to please sometimes eh!?  lol.. "Bloody women  " lol.. Thats so true..I have high hopes for my TV Cab, I hope it'll sort me approx 4oZ ..6oZ would be great..but I'll have to see how it goes  

Challenge excepted!  What nuits are you using? & what strain are you growing? - ZTELTHY


----------



## firsttimeARE (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks awesome, like a lab quality except mini. Any noise output from that?

Whats that odorsok? Thought it was a filter, but i see the filter above the lights.

Well these new pictures don't even have the sok or the filter. So hmmm.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 28, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Looks awesome, like a lab quality except mini. Any noise output from that?
> 
> Whats that odorsok? Thought it was a filter, but i see the filter above the lights.
> 
> Well these new pictures don't even have the sok or the filter. So hmmm.


Hi dude, cheers.. the TV Cab runs next to silent, and the bigger Cab pictured above is a little louder but not enough to raise any concern.. The Odor Sok on the smaller cab is just there to stop dirt, bugs n dustetc from entering the grow-space.. and also to stop any unwanted back-draft odors etc.. and on the larger cab I have it set up slightly different with the odorsok still at the bottom and on the intake...its just been placed on the outside of the cab attached to a 6" Elbow...and I have an 8" In-Line fan attached to an 8" Rhino Carbon Filter up top...I'll post pics another day which will explain a little clearer  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Looks awesome, like a lab quality except mini. Any noise output from that?
> 
> Whats that odorsok? Thought it was a filter, but i see the filter above the lights.
> 
> Well these new pictures don't even have the sok or the filter. So hmmm.









^ This is a view from the outside of the larger cab, you can see the 6" Odorsok attached via a 6" Duct component.. Above is my heated propagator for seedlings/clones..also in that corner is my case (filled with hid lamps 250's 400's and 600w lamps MH & HPS













^ ..and here is a view inside the larger cab at the top...its a tad messy up there, I need to get round to tidying it up as well as replacing the dirty air-lines on the air-pumps  But this is where my 8" in-line fan and 8" Rhino filter sits as well as my 3X lumatek ballasts (250,400 & 600) I also have CCTV in there so if I want to check temps and view the plants without opening the cab I can do so without opening the cab and releasing any of her precious smells  lol.. I have a green night light and a stereo that plays 'Sounds of the Rain-Forest' to my plants 24/7  - ZTELTHY


----------



## firsttimeARE (Oct 29, 2012)

Bahahaha, your plants get to live a happy life before they meet the flame!

Pretty soon the organic kids will follow suit and argue that it makes a better tasting bud if you play music to your plants. 

I get it now, 2 different cabs. 

When I was a teen and had visions of growing this is how my setups would look in my head and glad to see people taking pride in their work. DO you use any silent line fans?

And if people come by your place how do you avoid them opening it up to watch some TV? Haha.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

Not much to log this week, as not much was delivered  ..However I did get my '4,2 & 0 Carbon fiber self adhesive numbers.. I always add these number to my cabs  I usually use mirrored numbers but I couldn't find any this time and kinda liked the carbon look  lol..

Anyhow this week I am going to focus just on sorting out the reflector ..and hiding some wires etc.. Then if any other bits I've ordered come through...I can plan work on my project TV Cab. accordingly  

Hope ya'll like the '420' addition  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Bahahaha, your plants get to live a happy life before they meet the flame!
> 
> Pretty soon the organic kids will follow suit and argue that it makes a better tasting bud if you play music to your plants.
> 
> ...


 Yeah they do  lol.. I don't so much believe that low-level music will help or assist the plants growth in anyway  I just like to open my Cab at night with just the green night light on.. I pull up a stool and light up a quality Spliff and crack open a cold Beer...and listen to the trippy 'nature sounds' whilst pruning/admiring my plants as they blow in the breeze from my fan.. Its very theraputic  

Yeah the big cab will be going soon, that's partly why I am building the smaller TV Cab.. (Mrs moans to frequently about the big one)  lol.. that and I wanted an ideal grow environment suited for growing in hot summer temps without AC etc..

I am very passionate about my Cabs and always aim to do the best I can  .. I know what you mean though when you 'have a vision'  ...I am terrible..If I go to a store with cupboards etc...my mind works on overtime on different ways I could mod them for awesome grow setups...Its like my mind goes on auto-pilot  lol

The small cab runs quieter than my breathing  lol..and the big cab is about as loud as a 7" desk fan left on in a spare room...so not very loud  I use Systemair in line fans in both cabs, a 4" in the TV Cab and an 8" in the bigger one, also in the bigger one I have anti-FLIR film,Accoustic sound mat, as well as Dynamat... so this not only stops those pesky pork choppers in the sky - Cypress Hill - Dr Green Thumb Quote  lol.. but it also keeps noise a temps down too 

The unit/s are in a spare bedroom, thats never used  and is always locked...once the door is closed it is silent from the other side! 

Right I'am hungry 'Steak Egg & Chips I think  - ZTELTHY


----------



## ddimebag (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 29, 2012)

i just had a wake and bake after looking at the babys im feeling about the same way, steak and eggs sound delicious. chips? is that what us mericans call "freedum fries"? jk


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i just had a wake and bake after looking at the babys im feeling about the same way, steak and eggs sound delicious. chips? is that what us mericans call "freedum fries"? jk



Oh yeah  I forgot americans say chips for crisps.. erm...hmm I meant like chunky beer battered french fries lol  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

ddimebag said:


> Looks awesome!


Cheers dude  - ZTELTHY


----------



## firsttimeARE (Oct 29, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Yeah they do  lol.. I don't so much believe that low-level music will help or assist the plants growth in anyway  I just like to open my Cab at night with just the green night light on.. I pull up a stool and light up a quality Spliff and crack open a cold Beer...and listen to the trippy 'nature sounds' whilst pruning/admiring my plants as they blow in the breeze from my fan.. Its very theraputic
> 
> Yeah the big cab will be going soon, that's partly why I am building the smaller TV Cab.. (Mrs moans to frequently about the big one)  lol.. that and I wanted an ideal grow environment suited for growing in hot summer temps without AC etc..
> 
> ...


Do those anti FLIR mats work? I figured if these tens of thousands of dollar FLIR cameras were scrambled by some cheap(in comparison) mat, wouldn't it be a stupid for LEO to use? Like do you have any scientific proof or can you link me to any scientific proof that these work?


----------



## cues (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking good dude.
Very clean looking.
I have the anti-flir film (used to be called polyshield). I think it's effectiveness is arguable.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

cues said:


> Looking good dude.
> Very clean looking.
> I have the anti-flir film (used to be called polyshield). I think it's effectiveness is arguable.


Hi dude, I was shown a demo of a FLIR image taken whilst the gun was facing a grow tent with a 600 in it, whilst it reduced the thermal image it didn't completely eradicate the heat signature.. I doubled up on it on my cab...and also lined my loft above with it... I only exhaust into my house and only really use a 400W HPS and a couple of 125/150W CFL's and I turn the heating off upstairs so the ambient temp upstairs in my house is always around 19oC ..More than anything its just added piece of mind..

Everything is going to plan..just awaiting my 10.0 UVB lamp and some other bits n pieces  - ZTELTHY


----------



## cues (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup. with you there. Every bit of extra peace of mind is worth it!
Damn expensive stuff compared to mylar though.
Temps just hit the floor here and going to 12/12 soon so going to flip over to night time lights on to keep temps more stable.
The grow is in the bedroom so on the plus side, I get the extra heating. On the minus, I get the fan noise at night.
What I'm wondering is this......
Do I close the windows, block the inlet (from outside) and allow air inlet from inside (where we are both breathing out Co2) while asleep or leave it as it is, pulling cold air in from the eaves?


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 29, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Women can be so hard to please sometimes eh!?  lol.. "Bloody women  " lol.. Thats so true..I have high hopes for my TV Cab, I hope it'll sort me approx 4oZ ..6oZ would be great..but I'll have to see how it goes
> 
> Challenge excepted!  What nuits are you using? & what strain are you growing? - ZTELTHY


Well I can get 4oz from my current cab whilst using CFL's so you wont have a problem with that

Challenging your big cab? - for some reason I thought I was challenging your TV cab  always up for a bit of a man off HAHA, so yes I will try to outgrow your 400w HPS in the big cab (or is it 600w) lol We'll see XD

I run Advanced nutrients jungle juice as a base with Big bud, getting some Overdrive soon. Anything else I use as additives is just random crap I find lying around the shed like baby bio  that shit works wonders for micro deficiencies and is dirt cheap!


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

cues said:


> Yup. with you there. Every bit of extra peace of mind is worth it!
> Damn expensive stuff compared to mylar though.
> Temps just hit the floor here and going to 12/12 soon so going to flip over to night time lights on to keep temps more stable.
> The grow is in the bedroom so on the plus side, I get the extra heating. On the minus, I get the fan noise at night.
> ...


Personally I use the air in the room to both intake and exhaust into..then open window's on the otherside of the house..the direction my home is facing the wind always blows through..and at night the temps keep us warm. But yeah I can hear the fan...but after a couple of spliffs I am out for the count and it doesnt bother us  I too though about the breathing out of Co2  ..every little helps eh!?  

If your pulling in cold air thats better...just try not to vent outside, many a trouble can occur when you vent outside.. 

Hope that helps - ZTELTHY


----------



## cues (Oct 29, 2012)

I am so up for the challenge with MB.


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 4, 2012)

I remember your old journals man!

def subd for this one

do you have a link for your other cab?


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 4, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> I remember your old journals man!
> 
> def subd for this one
> 
> do you have a link for your other cab?


Hi, Dude.. Glad you've subbed and joined my audience  .. I can give you a LINK to it ..but all the pics have been disabled...When the site had its problem a while back all my original pics got deleted  ..Here's the link :-



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html



The words are all still there but sadly the pics are gone...forever  - ZTELTHY


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Hi, Dude.. Glad you've subbed and joined my audience  .. I can give you a LINK to it ..but all the pics have been disabled...When the site had its problem a while back all my original pics got deleted  ..Here's the link :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck! that sucks

i always hear people talkin about "before shit got hacked" and what not.

when did that happen? i musta been computerless for that point in time. haha

either way ill read it over. do you still update it with pics?


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 5, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> fuck! that sucks
> 
> i always hear people talkin about "before shit got hacked" and what not.
> 
> ...



Yeah it does  it happened about 4 or 5 Months ago...give or take a Month.. Nah I've aborted that thread now..and have started again under a new guise, But the same or v. similar amount of attention will be shown through out my thread/s 

I know the 600w Cab's thread ~ wont be anywhere near as enjoyable to read through since the pictures have been lost but by all means have a read  - ZTELTHY


----------



## pecal (Nov 6, 2012)

looking very cool the fan in the corner where did u get it from and does it blow well for its size and is it loud many thanks pecal


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 7, 2012)

pecal said:


> looking very cool the fan in the corner where did u get it from and does it blow well for its size and is it loud many thanks pecal


Hi Pecal, The fan in the corner is a 4" Systemair In-Line fan, I bought it off E-Bay but I forget how much I paid for it....it was defo under £70 though  yeah it blows nicely and is very quite, ie/ no buzzing just a quiet flurry of air... and its possible to make it even quieter by adding a breathable cloth and stapling it over the outlet duct...thats what I plan to do...although I am toying with the idea of using an active carbon filter pad..(like the ones found in solder extractors) ...its just a case of finding a re-fill pack really as I dont need the extractor 

I have always like Systemair fans..they are great, and great value for money too.. another make of fan I found to be great was "PRIMA-KLIMA" these fans are ultra powerful  

Hope thats helpful !?  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Matchbox (Nov 8, 2012)

If you want a carbon filter pad type deal you can grab replacement HEPA filters for Air cons quite cheap.


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 8, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> If you want a carbon filter pad type deal you can grab replacement HEPA filters for Air cons quite cheap.


Cheers MB, I'll run a search now and see what turns up  - ZTELTHY


----------



## pecal (Nov 9, 2012)

*ZTELTHY thanks for getting back to me it is a big help i am stealing ur ideas if u don't mind lol, my build is all thanks to you but its on hold at the mo as im in the middle of a pc grow at the mo and saving up for stuff time and money are short at the mo but ill get there. how come u do hydro and not soil ? thanks for getting back to me many thanks terry 
*


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 9, 2012)

Finally my Green LED light came.....from China! ...took bloody ages !! ...still its here now and despite the cheap looking packet ..the lamp seems to be of good quality 







Well it looks good and it works  ...Now to test it in a dark room  :-







Looks perfect... a real nice green light... I'am happy with this !! Lets just hope the rest of the stuff I ordered turns up soon  - ZTELTHY


----------



## budbro18 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hell yeah! crappy little electronics are the same no matter where you buy them from. 

i always get my ph meters and tds meters from china. hahaha

nothin wrong with em and they stay calibrated pretty well.

ive been meaning to get a green bulb for my tent. whered you get this ebay?

post a link if you can!

thanks


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 9, 2012)

budbro18 said:


> Hell yeah! crappy little electronics are the same no matter where you buy them from.
> 
> i always get my ph meters and tds meters from china. hahaha
> 
> ...


Hi dude, yeah they are cheap as chips but perfect all the same  Yeah I got them from E-Bay :- SEE LINK BELOW 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E27-42-LED-3W-110V-260V-Colorful-Screw-Light-Bulb-Energy-Saving-Bright-Lamp-/290636672422


Hope thats helpful - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 9, 2012)

pecal said:


> *ZTELTHY thanks for getting back to me it is a big help i am stealing ur ideas if u don't mind lol, my build is all thanks to you but its on hold at the mo as im in the middle of a pc grow at the mo and saving up for stuff time and money are short at the mo but ill get there. how come u do hydro and not soil ? thanks for getting back to me many thanks terry
> *


Nah I dont mind  ...I have loads of even better ideas still floating around in my head  lol.. just a case of being allowed to do them ...by the Mrs.  lol.. I find Hydro to be alot cleaner to deal with ie/ no dirt, leaks & far less likeliness of bugs etc) and its alot easier to change the PH and judge how much nuits etc to give... I've only ever don 1X soil grow..and whilst the taste was more 'ou natural' so's to speak .. but since using Hydro ever since I have found a way to get even better cleaner tasting results..and a 5L Res change is childs play  lol..takes 5-mins 10 at tops - ZTELTHY


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 9, 2012)

Kudos M8, that cabinet build is finer than frog hair. Looking forward to some plant porn now 

Peace and Ztelthy Grows 

Asmallvoice


----------



## pecal (Nov 16, 2012)

i like soil more i done hydro b4 but soil wins hands down for me heres a pic of my pineapple express in pcthis was weed ago


----------



## Matchbox (Nov 18, 2012)

Hydro's just nice and clean  looks spacey too, I like teh science of it.

Hows the cab Ztelth? Other than the green light, was there anything else you were going to do to it?

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 18, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Hydro's just nice and clean  looks spacey too, I like teh science of it.
> 
> Hows the cab Ztelth? Other than the green light, was there anything else you were going to do to it?
> 
> Stay Frosty!



Yeah Hydro is way cleaner...and providing its properly flushed with standard Tap Water prior to Harvest, very good tasting results can be achieved  ..I agree mate it does look better too, ...I always found that with soil there were always way more bugs/black fly/greenfly etc.. But whilst growing in DWC ...I sometimes find 1 if any at all  ...Cabs only got a little more needed to be done to it, for now... I have snubbed the UV-B tube idea (for now as there really isn't enough room for it) BUT! ..I have decided to use a smaller 10.0 UV-B CFL Screw Type lamp.. I am just waiting on a couple of items to turn up from China  .. then its just a case of installing them and finally addressing the last few light-leaks.

I just bought some new seeds too, I got some Fem. Critical Plus (Dinafem) ...However I will most likely be using these in my bigger cab for my final grow in that Cab. I grew Dinafems Royal-Haze and pulled 17.5oZ dry.. so I hope that with these crazy yield producing beans should set me up for around 20oZ ...    ..

I 'll have a think later and see what else I could do to the TV cab. to further improve it  - ZTELTHY


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 18, 2012)

how is that green led bulb helpful? great setup by the way i love it, really badass


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 18, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> how is that green led bulb helpful? great setup by the way i love it, really badass


Plants cant see Green Light, So if I wanted to work on the plant whilst the grow-lights are off ...its ok to work under the green light...and it wont have any negative effects on the plant, also Cheers man! glad you like my setup  - ZTELTHY


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 18, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> Plants cant see Green Light, So if I wanted to work on the plant whilst the grow-lights are off ...its ok to work under the green light...and it wont have any negative effects on the plant, also Cheers man! glad you like my setup  - ZTELTHY


well i would say this holds true to your LED light(nm specific) but not so much to a green fluoro or a incandescent, as even with a filter they will still emit some other colors.


----------



## sflshreddin (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey what brand and model is that fan you used? and whats the dba? is it silent?
I plan on ordering one that looks similar.


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 19, 2012)

Its a 4" Systemair In-line fan ...its not silent, but by no means is it at all loud  the fan its-self makes next to no noise and all you can hear is the air coming out, even then though the air-movement is surprisingly quiet too...If I used the same fan and had a longer duct run, or enough room to add a silencer, I am confident saying it could be considered silent  - ZTELTHY


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 19, 2012)

Im trying to get quiet fans, really hard to find though, i have a 4in and it is like PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats the best i could do with letters to explain the sound


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 20, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> Im trying to get quiet fans, really hard to find though, i have a 4in and it is like PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats the best i could do with letters to explain the sound


Post a small pic of your setup and I'll try and tell you how to make the air-movement as quiet as possible....there's always a way  !! - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 25, 2012)

I received my UV-B screw in lamp, and have decided the most logical place to have it is infact where the Green lamp is (centered) so I'll just swap the bulbs over in late flowering and then add a timer, all thats left now is light leaks and tidying the cables on the outside of the cab...then she's good to go  Pics coming soon - ZTELTHY


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Nov 25, 2012)

I will post a picture of my new setup once I get it setup, because thats the one that really needs to be quiet,


----------



## digg (Nov 27, 2012)

Just looked through your whole thread mate.......... crikey.... that cab is first class!! You've done a cracking job - I bow down to your attention to detail!!!

Sounds like you have the same 'woman troubles' as the majority of married growers - I'm under strict instruction to not discuss my grow with anyone and to keep it to a minimum.... she knows how much pleasure I get out of it and I certainly don't sell any of what i grow - it's ALL for ME!  Plus, if I didn't grow, I'd be spending silly money buying weed from criminals who I'd rather not come into contact with!!!

Anyway, I'll be checking by to see grow progress - when will you be starting?

BIGGUP UK GROWERS!!! WE'LL SOON BE DOING THIS LEGALLY I RECKON!!!


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 3, 2012)

I've just ordered some vent covers/light covers and some other bits I need to get to finish up, Hopefully they arrive soon..I'am kinda bored and wanna get things up and running  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 3, 2012)

digg said:


> Just looked through your whole thread mate.......... crikey.... that cab is first class!! You've done a cracking job - I bow down to your attention to detail!!!
> 
> Sounds like you have the same 'woman troubles' as the majority of married growers - I'm under strict instruction to not discuss my grow with anyone and to keep it to a minimum.... she knows how much pleasure I get out of it and I certainly don't sell any of what i grow - it's ALL for ME!  Plus, if I didn't grow, I'd be spending silly money buying weed from criminals who I'd rather not come into contact with!!!
> 
> ...



Cheers dude  ...Yeah in order to keep things sweet..an agreement to downside is far better than an agreement that involves completely stopping  Its hard not to share something if your passionate about something  ..I love this site, n its great to share.. I take alot of care with my projects and its always nice to receive cool comments...its kinda like a pat on the back  lol.. Yeah mine all just for me too.. Its so much easier not to mention safer in a number of ways ..

I've not got a start date as of yet...mainly cos its not finished yet and I also have a grow on the go atm in my bigger cab. (last grow in my bigger cab) But hopefully a start date will arise sooner than later.. - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 7, 2012)

*MINI UPDATE * 







A few bits of my order have turned up, 2X 4" duct vents, and the Oven Hood Carbon Filter 







I used the vent/grill as a template and cut out a square of Carbon Filter







Like so..







This is the duct that will be covered with the Carbon Filter etc....Its already filtered through a propper 4" Ikon Carbon Filter the other side, but this is just to soften the 4" In-Line fans exhaust noise.







The other 4" duct on the right will have a different kind of cover that allows more air movement (doesn't need filter for noise or smell) and also blocks out more light..







I decided to add another 4" grill below on the other side of the TV Cab.. I didn't add a Carbon Square to this one as its the intake and it already has an OdorSok mounted on the inside of the cab..







Here it is, the only thing I am not overly happy with is the colour of these plastic grills.. I suppose I could spray them, Or get Brown replacements...still thats not a major priority at the moment and can be done at any time, plus they aren't exactly on show.. Still I like to do things right and I'll only have bad Karma if I dont do it how I deem right!

So I'll get to that now 

I will add another Update as soon as the other light covers arrive - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 11, 2012)

Well the Brown vent grills turned up... naturally I jumped at the chance to install them....







However !!

The Bell-ends who sent the items only gave me 1 out of the 2 light covers...and its Orange...so hopefully I'll have the Brown ones in the next couple of days and have them installed also  More UPDATES coming soon  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 16, 2012)

The brown light covers came 







I removed the flap from the middle as the CPU fans will struggle with exhaling air with them still in-place







I used my trusty Dremel to open out the back-plate...so the fixture would mount hassle free around the 4" coupler exterior 







I bought the 'Brown' light covers from a different company.. they are slightly different shades of Brown...I'am not fussed though as they are discreet enough  








Ok so thats all the 'Brown' Vents/Covers installed...all thats left to do now is eliminate the light leaks and install a lock, and we're ready to Rock n Roll  !! - ZTELTHY


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Dec 16, 2012)

subbed up to this one as well m8, feel free to check out my grow in sig if you want.


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 16, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> subbed up to this one as well m8, feel free to check out my grow in sig if you want.


Welcome aboard dude  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 16, 2012)

Subbed - sick setup mayne.... 

The quality of your work is astounding. Can't wait to see this baby in action!


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 16, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> Subbed - sick setup mayne....
> 
> The quality of your work is astounding. Can't wait to see this baby in action!


Cheers dude, It'll be a good 3 - 4 Months before I use this one to grow in.. I'am currently doing my last grow in my bigger cab at the mo.. But yeah man I cant wait to get her up n running  stay tuned - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 17, 2012)

I've noticed that since I've added the light covers...the room temp has been raised a couple of degrees....to compensate I have peeled apart the filter cloth that I added to the 4" InLine fan exhaust grill..and placed a thinner piece in there the fan now expels more air, prob a good thing anyway and the exhaust noise is still credibly quiet  

I'll switch the unit on and take temp checks every hour or so...to see what the maximum temp gets to...If need be I can still make the filter cloth thinner...Its not to filter smell (as I already have a 4" Ikon Filter mounted inside the cab) ...its just to reduce the noise of air-flow  

..I am also going to look out for some 'Pine colored tape' ...if such a thing exists just to re-enforce the door seals..

The drawer underneath that holds the 5L Res. tub is looking to be relatively simple to seal.. then its just the light at the top and bottom of the cabs doors...it cant be that hard...there's gotta be a way...I'll have to put my thinking cap on  lol..

Anyhow..I'll post more pics and UPDATES soon  - ZTELTHY


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok firstly I left the doors open and turned the light on and left it running for 15 mins...ambient temp = 21.7 oC ...I'll check again in 1 hr's time - ZTELTHY 

1hr later = 26.1 oC

2hrs later = 27.1 oC

3hrs later = 27.2 oC

4hrs later = 27.3 oC

5hrs later = 27.2 oC

6hrs later = 27.2 oC

7hrs later = 27.3 oC


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Dec 17, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> View attachment 2282883
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase that little carbon filter? I've been looking for one similar in size to that one.


----------



## Ztelthy (Dec 17, 2012)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Where did you purchase that little carbon filter? I've been looking for one similar in size to that one.


I got mine from a local hydro shop about 4 years ago... I've had a look on-line and they dont seem to be about anymore... HOWEVER  I found a LINK to a very similar one :-


http://www.gardenofedenhydroponics.co.uk/product.php?productid=480


Its the 1st one on the list in the LINK 100mm dia.X 150mm height

Hope thats of some help dude!? - ZTELTHY 



...OOP! Thats just the cover...but I'am sure there's prob a Filter on this site too...I'll check in a bit for ya  - ZTELTHY


----------



## canniboss (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking good Z. that really is one of the cleanest and best designed cab's I've seen. I'm gonna try to make something similar in the near future. (I currently have a super-basic 4'X4' plywood box that's like 8' tall and way too big for my 400W)


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Dec 17, 2012)

Ztelthy said:


> I got mine from a local hydro shop about 4 years ago... I've had a look on-line and they dont seem to be about anymore... HOWEVER  I found a LINK to a very similar one :-
> 
> 
> http://www.gardenofedenhydroponics.co.uk/product.php?productid=480
> ...


Thanks man! You can see in the first picture on page 2 of the thread in my sig, that I have an unfiltered air-way for cooling my lights. There isn't room for a normal sized carbon filter. How well do these minis work? And thanks for the link man! Much appreciated.


----------



## pecal (Dec 20, 2012)

looking good and stealthy and sexy keep up the good work


----------



## champaign (Dec 20, 2012)

Dude - I can't wait to see something growing in there! I can only imagine your anticipation to get it goin!


----------



## guest420 (Dec 30, 2012)

im deff sub'ed cant wait to see what you grow in there.


----------



## bigbud research (Jan 6, 2013)

Stelthy wicked set up mate, your a skilled man, you must be a chippy or sparks by trade lol. I've never grown, but its definatley a hobby in the making. I can't beleve the yeald you got of one of your previous grows!! 17.5 oz that's unthinkable. Obviosly its due to your perfect set up, your neauts and growing techniques. Is there a journel on here anywhere of that grow? I hope you post as much detail to your growing techniques as you did your construction of your masterpiece.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 6, 2013)

bigbud research said:


> Stelthy wicked set up mate, your a skilled man, you must be a chippy or sparks by trade lol. I've never grown, but its definatley a hobby in the making. I can't beleve the yeald you got of one of your previous grows!! 17.5 oz that's unthinkable. Obviosly its due to your perfect set up, your neauts and growing techniques. Is there a journel on here anywhere of that grow? I hope you post as much detail to your growing techniques as you did your construction of your masterpiece.


i followed his last grow so i can tell you that the journal is still up but we all lost around 3 months of posts when RIU got hacked so i dont think the grow portion of his old thread is still available for viewing. It sucks pretty bad and alot of members were really devastated by the loss of thier material. We put alot of hard work into making these journals and to lose all that info just sucks big time. 

anyways heres the link to the other thread

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-print.html

Ztelthy if you wish for me to delete this post just say so m8


----------



## bigbud research (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks for the link, ye that does suck big time, some ppl have nothing better to do. well ive pulled up a seat so just wana learn as much as i can. many thanks.


----------



## praiseodin (Jan 13, 2013)

I hope you don't mind... but im going to steal a few of your ideas for my current cab im building 

Awesome build man, keep up the great work. 
+subbed


----------



## cobra28widow (Jan 13, 2013)

That thing is awesome.. great job man  Im gonna be building a new stealth box but I might use a dresser since Ive done that before.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome thread man !

subbed


----------

